# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة  الاربعاء 4 يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الأربعاء 4/يناير/2017 


 صحيفة الصدى:
 العقرب والعجب يشعلان مران المريخ بأجمل الأهداف
 استقبال حار لاسيما والغرباء فى المران
 السمانى الصاوى :جماهير المريخ وضعتنى امام اكبرتحد


 صحيفة الزعيم:
 &رئيس بشكاش التركى يزور الخرطوم ويلتقى الوالى
 &المريخ يعود للتدريبات ..حضورجماهيري كبير..الإدارة تحسم مواجهة اتحاد جدة
 &جلال عبدالماجد رئيسا للرابطة المركزية
 &أهلى شدى يطلب لقاء السكندري وقادة المجلس تلتقى الاتحاد








 صحيفة الزاوية:
 &المريخ يتدرب وسط أجواء حماسية
 &تألق لافت لمحمد عبدالرحمن ورمضان يمطر الشباك أقوال
 &جبرة:طريقة اللعب ليست ثابتة تعتمد على الخصوم
 &الأحمر ينقل تدريباته لاستاد الخرطوم
 &فتح عضويه المريخ داخل وخارج السودان
 &انقسام أعضاء الاتحاد يطيح بالنيل والنهضة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته بملعبه بمشاركة 20 لاعباً 


 



استأنف المريخ تحضيراته للموسم  الجديد بملعبه بامدرمان مساء امس الثلاثاء بمشاركة 20 لاعباً تقدمهم  المحترفون الأربعة الثلاثي النيجيري كلتشي اوسونوا ودايو اوجو وكونلي  والإيفواري باسكال وأشرف عليه الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام وحكيم سبع  مدرب الحراس إلى جانب أحمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي وفي غياب  الألماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني واشتمل المران على تدريبات متنوعة واختتم  بتقسيمة من وسط الملعب شهدت تألقاً لافتاً وإحراز العديد من الأهداف في  المرميين، وحضرت أعداد كبيرة من الجماهير الحمراء لمتابعة المران والهتاف  لدى اللاعبين طوال زمن المران، واكتفى المهاجم محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة  بمتابعة المران من الخارج إلى جانب علاء الدين يوسف الموقوف من قبل الكاف.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته لمواجهة الاتحاد السكندري



 


 يستأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ  تحضيراته اليوم استعداداً لمباراتي الاتحاد السكندري ببورتسودان والخرطوم  في آخر تجارب إعدادية للفريق قبل الانتقال لموسم التنافس الجديد، وتلقى  القطاع الرياضي تأكيدات قاطعة بوصول المصري عاشور الأدهم فجر اليوم، حتى  يشارك في أول مران للفريق بعد العودة من الدوحة، وتأكد وصول أنتوني هاي  وكمال هيلات إلى بورتسودان مباشرة في ذات الطائرة المقلة لبعثة الاتحاد  السكندري . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة: لا احتاج لأي عملية وسأعود للتدريبات قريباً جداً



 



قال محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم  المريخ إنه تعافى من الإصابة التي كان تعرض لها في معسكر الفريق الإعدادي  بمدينة انطاليا التركية وحرمته من المشاركة مع الفريق في تدريباته  ومبارياته الودية الاخيرة مبيناً أنه لا يحتاج لأي عملية وسيخضع فقط لجلسات  تأهيل ومن ثم ويستطيع أن يعود للمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية في أقرب  وقت ممكن.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحول تدريباته لإستاد الخرطوم غداً 


 



سيواصل المريخ تحضيراته للموسم  الجديد ويتدرب الفريق مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين  ماعدا المصابين وتحت إشراف الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام والجزائري  حكيم سبع مدرب الحراس، وكان الأحمر استأنف تحضيراته مساء أمس على ملعبه بعد  راحة مُنحت للاعبين لمدة 48 ساعة عقب العودة من الدوحة يوم السبت الماضي،  وقرر الجهاز الفني تحويل تدريب المريخ غداً الخميس إلى إستاد الخرطوم  المكسو بالنجيل الصناعي لأنهم سيواجهون الاتحاد السكندري المصري يوم الأحد  المقبل على ملعب إستاد بورتسودان المكسو بالنجيل الصناعي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة: لن نعتمد على طريقة لعب ثابتة في الموسم الجديد



 
أبدى الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب  العام للمريخ رضاءه عن سير تحضيرات فريقه للموسم الجديد والحضور الجيد في  مران الفريق الأول بملعبه بامدرمان عقب العودة من الدوحة وقال جبرة الذي  أشرف على المران الألماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني المتواجد ببلاده إن  الإعداد حتى الآن يمضي بشكل مثالي وأن الفريق اقترب كثيراً من اكتساب  الجاهزية المطلوبة التي تمكّنه من تقديم أفضل ماعنده في الموسم الجديد  أفريقياً ومحلياً وعربياً ولفت جبرة إلى أن الجهاز الفني لن يعتمد على  طريقة لعب ثابتة في المرحلة المقبلة مبيناً أنه سيقوم بتنويع طريقة اللعب  من مباراة لأخرى على حسب طريقة لعب المنافس الذي سيواجهه المريخ في المرحلة  المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  جبرة : علاء الدين لا يحتاج الى مجهود كبير والاتحاد سيجهزنا  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 وصف مدرب عام المريخ فاروق جبرة مباراتي الفريق ضد  الاتحاد السكندري ستقدمان تجربة كبيرة خلال الموسم الجديد مشيرا الى ان  اللعب مع اندية افريقية تجهز اللاعبين و قال ان اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف لا  يحتاج الى مجهودات كبيرة فهو جاهز بدنيا و يعرف كيف يحافظ على لياقته  البدنية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة: لا احتاج لتدخل جراحي وساعود قريبا للملاعب  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال المهاجم الوطني بصفوف المريخ الكابتن عنكبة انه  لا يحتاج الى تدخل جراحي و سيعود الى الملاعب قريبا و انه منح برنامجا  تأهيليا من الطبيب و سيكون جاهزا في فترة وجيزة بعد ان اتضح انني لا حاجة  لي في عملية جراحية و كان اللاعب قد اصيب في احد تدريبات المريخ في الدوحة  القطرية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعد لمواجهة الاتحاد السكندري وديًا


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ السوداني
قال  نائب المدير الرياضي بنادي المريخ السوداني، إن فريق كرة القدم سيغادر  لمدينة بورتسودان بساحل البحر الأحمر يوم الجمعة المقبل، وذلك لمواجهة فريق  الاتحاد السكندري يوم الأحد في واحدة من مباراتين وديتين بين الفريقين  بالسودان.

وخاض فريق المريخ اليوم الثلاثاء حصته  التدريبية الأولى بملعبه بمدينة أم درمان عقب عودته يوم السبت الماضي من  العاصمة القطرية الدوحة التي خاض بها معسكرًا إعداديًا بعد معسكره الأول  بمدينة أنطاليا التركية.
ADVERTISING
inRead invented by Teads



وتغيب  عن التدريب 6 لاعبين بينهم الرباعي المصاب، والمصري عاشور الأدهم الذي حصل  على إذن بالسفر إلى بلاده، إلى جانب لاعب الوسط هاشم التكت.

كما تغيب المدير الفني الألماني أنتوني هاي ومساعده التركي كمال هيلات اللذان حصلا على إذن لقضاء عطلة نهاية السنة مع أسرتيهما.

وقال  المدرب المساعد فاروق جبرة في تصريحات لوسائل الإعلام عقب نهاية التدريبة:  "الفريق لم يستقر بعد على خطة لعب، والجهاز الفني يملك خيارات عديدة بشأن  ذلك، ولقد تدرب الفريق اليوم بشكل جيد ولسنا متخوفين من الإرهاق".

يذكر أن المريخ سيخوض مباراته الوديّة الثانية ضد الاتحاد السكندري بمدينة أم درمان منتصف الأسبوع القادم.



*

----------


## ayman akoud

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wZ0HsJ7gQc
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*مشكور ياكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يحدد نظام الصعود والهبوط بالدوري

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

كشف مجلس اتحاد الكرة السوداني السوداني عن ملامح من لائحة بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لموسم 2017، والتي أجيزت في اجتماع الثلاثاء، حيث حدد اتحاد الكرة عدد الفرق التي ستهبط مباشرة والتي ستصعد أيضًا.

وحسب اللائحة الجديدة، فإن الفرق التي ستهبط مباشرة من الدرجة الممتازة إلى الدوري العام ستبلغ 3 فرق، بينما سيلعب صاحب الترتيب 15 مباراتي الملحق مع رابع الدوري العام.

وأما الصعود إلى الدرجة الممتازة من بطولة الدوري العام فتحدد بعدد 3 فرق بينما سيخوض رابع الدوري العام مباراتي الملحق مع صاحب الترتيب 15 من الممتاز.

وكان الاتحاد السوداني قد حدد عدد الفرق التي ستخوض بطولة الممتاز في الموسم الجديد بـ 18 فريقًا بعدما رفض استثناء كل من النيل شندي والنهضة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البشير يكرّم الاتحاد السكندري على هامش ودية المريخ 


 



على ذمة اليوم السابع

أنهى مسئولو نادى الاتحاد السكندري،  إجراءات السفر لدولة السودان قبل مواجهة المريخ مرتين وديا يومى 8 و11  يناير الجارى، فى إطار توطيد العلاقات بين الناديين.
وتتكون بعثة زعيم الثغر من 33 لاعبا من بينهم محمود مشالى رئيس النادى،  الذى سيلحق بالبعثة يوم 8 يناير لحضور تكريم الرئيس السودانى عمر البشير  للفريق السكندرى بعد تلقى إدارة الاتحاد خطابا من المريخ  فى هذا الشأن.  ويستغل فريق الاتحاد السفر للسودان فى عمل معسكر استعدادى لمباريات الدور  الثانى من بطولة الدورى العام خلال الفترة من 6 إلى 12 يناير الجارى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

*تشلسي يواجه توتنهام وجميع مشجعي المطاردين
*آرسنال يعود بنقطة صعبة من بورنموث ويُخاطر بالمركز الرابع
*كأس الملك | السلتا يدفن فالنسيا في المستايا برباعية تقربه من ربع
*جمهور فالنسيا ينفجر ضد بيتر ليم!
*أتلتيكو مدريد يضع قدما في ربع نهائي الكأس
*الدوري السعودي: الاتحاد يهدر الفوز أمام الخليج
*عقوبات رادعة لمشجعي تشيلسي المتهمين بالعنصرية
*العملاق الصيني يدفع 18 مليون يورو ويضمّ البلجيكي فيتسل
*وكيله: فيراتي يُلائم ناديين إيطاليين، ولن يبقى في باريس!
*هاري كين: لن نمكن تشيلسي من هذا الرقم القياسي!
*رينكون: حققت حلمًا كبيرًا، وهذا رقمي مع اليوفي
*زيدان يكشف موقفه من رحيل خاميس عن الريال
* رونالدو يغيب عن مباراة الريال أمام إشبيلية!
*توتنهام يحمل لواء الهوية الإنجليزية في البريمييرليج
*نادي فرنسي يسعى لإنقاذ باتشواي من دكة تشيلسي
*سامباولي يرفض الانتقام من ريال مدريد
*كريستيانو رونالدو يفاجئ زيدان قبل لقاء الكأس
*باير ليفركوزن يُغلق باب العودة إلى إنجلترا أمام تشيتشاريتو
*ميلان لا يريد اللجوء للصينيين في صفقة ديولوفيو
*جوستافو: يوفنتوس؟ لم يصلني أي عرض
* باريس سان جيرمان يعلن إتمام صفقة دراكسلر
*يوفنتوس ينهي إجراءات تعاقده مع رينكون
*زيدان يحدد بديلي راموس وبيبي أمام إشبيلية
*مدرب اتحاد جدة يوضح سبب التعثر أمام الخليج
*لاعب اتحاد جدة يوجه رسالة للجماهير بعد التعادل مع الخليج
â€‹*بيتزي مدافعًا عن برافو: وجوده يمنحنا الهدوء
*ماروتا يتحدث عن ديبالا وفيتسل وجاليارديني
* مورينيو يكشف سر الثنائي المبدع أمام وست هام
*إيمري: مواجهة الإفريقي فرصة لباريس سان جيرمان
*أمريكا تواجه جامايكا وديا استعدادًا لتصفيات المونديال
*سيلتا فيجو يُهين فالنسيا في الكأس
*حارس باير ليفركوزن يكشف رياضته المفضلة
*نجم شاختار ينتظر الفرج من برشلونة
â€‹*تشيلسي يستثمر حصيلة أوسكار في نجم يوفنتوس
*الضرائب تقف حائلًا بين داريو سرنا وبرشلونة
*إشبيلية يحلم باستعادة نجمه السابق من مانشستر سيتي
*بابل يودّع ديبورتيفو وينضم لصفوف بشكتاش
*والد زازا يوضح خطوته الجديدة بعد ابتعاده عن فالنسيا
*ريال مدريد يُحدد سعر بيع نجمه لمانشستر يونايتد
*مدافع إينتراخت فرانكفورت يحلم بفرصة من زيدان

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 20 :

*توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة : 22:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 2.. المعلق : حفيظ دراجي

---------------------------------

â—„ كأس ملك إسبانيا  دور الـ 16 :

ألكوركون (-- : --) قرطبة الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : محمد بركات

*ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3.. المعلق : احمد فؤاد

*ريال مدريد (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة : 23:15 .. القناة : beIN HD 3 .. المعلق : فهد العتيبي

‏==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 20 :

*بورنموث (3 : 3) آرسنال
*كريستال بالاس (1 : 2) سوانزي سيتي
*ستوك سيتي (2 : 0) واتفورد

---------------------------------

â—„كأس ملك إسبانيا : دور الـ 16 :

*فالنسيا (1 : 4) سيلتا فيغو
*أوساسونا (0 : 3) إيبار
*لاس بالماس (0 : 2) أتلتيكو مدريد
*ديبورتيفو لاكورونا ( 2 : 2) ديبورتيفو ألافيس

---------------------------------

â—„ الدوري السعودي الأسبوع 16 :

*الاتحاد (1: 1) الخليج

---------------------------------

â—„كأس مصر : دور الـ 32:

*الشرقية (1 : 0) النصر للتعدين

‏=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السكندري يكمل إجراءات الدخول للسودان و33 فردا حجم البعثة


ديربي سبورت : الإسكندرية
اكمل نادي الإتحاد السكندري إجراءات السفر للسودان لمواجهة المريخ في  الثامن من يناير الجاري ببورتسودان على كاس السياحة والتسوق والحادي عشر  باستاد المريخ في مواجهة ثانية ودياً وتقرر أن تتكون البعثة من 33 فردا هم  قوام الجهازين الإداري والفني بالإضافة للاعبين على أن يلحق بالبعثة محمود  مشالي رئيس النادي وستمكث بعثة السكندري أسبوعا بالسودان قبل العودة لمصر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف

ســـكناتكم أولى بكم

● دعوة  الاتحاد العام لأندية الممتاز والاجتماع معها والجلوس والاستماع إليها،  ليس حبا أو قناعة واقتناع من الصيدلاني وحاشيته التي قبعت على نفس الكرة  السودانية سنين عديدة، فهي ليست مقتنعة بأفكار من يقودون هذه الأندية ولا  تريد أن ترى وجوههم من أصله.
× لكنه الخداع واللف والدوران وتهيئة  الأجواء، حتى يعيدوا كرتهم المكروهة مرة أخرى، ليكملوا إجهاز ما تبقى من  اسم الكرة السودانية وحسب.
× خضوع الاتحاد للأندية المقصود به خداع المريخ وليس سواه لو تفهمون يا متوكل أحمد علي.
× الآن الاتحاد سمن على لبن، مع كل الأندية بقيادة هلال الكاردينال، عدا المريخ.
× منذ خطاب اللقيمات خضع وخنع وتذيل الاتحاد للكاردينال، وأصبح أعضائه وممتلكاته تحت تصرف أبو كسكتة وزبانيته.
×  الهلال لن يجد مجموعة تعينه وتقضي له كل أموره لو تغيرت هذه المجموعة  العابثة بالكرة السودانية، حتى لو أتى الخلف من من يعشقون الهلال كعبد  الرحمن سرالختم.
× أما بقية الأندية ليس لها قوة أو حول، فهي كسيحة  وضريرة ولا تدري ما تريد وتعيش في جلباب القمة، فإما أن تكون مناصرة للمريخ  أو للهلال فقط، لأجل ذلك لا يعطيها الاتحاد أهمية رغم ثقلها العددي.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن النادي الوحيد الذي سيتضرر من دعم وتحسين وجه الاتحاد الغابر العبوس، هو المريخ وفريق الكرة الأحمر.
×  كان يتوجب على مندوب المريخ في ذلك الإجتماع أن يستفسر عن سلوك الإتحاد  القبيح ذاك، وما هي الضمانات التي يمكن أن ينالها النادي الأحمر، في وجه  جماح أسامة عطا المنان الذي صار واحد من موظفي الكاردينال، و كاد أن يحول  أكبر مؤسسة رياضية إلى فرع هامشي من مؤسسات أبو كسكتة، يقرر هو ماذا يريد  لها وكيف يأخذ ما يريد منها.
× المريخ الذي يتسابق بنوه من كل فج عميق  ليتشرفوا بدعمه، ليس محتاج لأموال الرعاية وفتات البث، ولكنه في حاجة ماسة  للعدالة والنظام والترتيب والشفافية والوضوح في التعاملات والقضايا، حتى  يطمئن ويتفرغ لمسئولياته الوطنية بكل تأكيد.
× معتصم جعفر الذي تحدى  المريخ إبان قضيته المعلقة حتى اليوم بأمره ومن معه، وأجزم بأنه لن يؤخر  تتويج الهلال ولو ضرب أهل المريخ رأسهم بالحائط، هذا الرجل غير جدير  باحترام أهل المريخ وكل عقلاء الرياضة، لأنه نصب من شخصه الحكم والخصم.
×  ومعتصم الذي ظهر اليوم في ثوب العاقل الرزين الناوي على الخير، هل سمع له  أحد صوت أو سجل له موقف انتشل قضية أو حل إشكال أو رفع ظلم.
× كل  الأشياء التي تحدثوا عنها وقالوا أنهم سيشركون فيها أندية الممتاز، من  إدارة النشاط، وتحديد القنوات الناقلة، والموافقة على الشركات الراعية،  والاطمئنان على البرمجة، كل هذا كلام فارغ، فلن يقووا عليه أو ينفذوه أبدا  أبدا.
× وسينكشف وجههم الذميم ونيتهم الحقودة من أول خطأ، ولأجل ذلك  نتمنى من كل الأندية، إن كانت صادقة في إنقاذ الكرة السودانية من وهدتها  ونكستها، أن تتفق على خالع هذا الاتحاد من جذوره غير مأسوف عليه.
×  اجتماع أمس الأول كان بإمكانه اختصار كل هذا المشوار، بأن يطلب من قادة  المهازل التنحي الطوعي والذهاب للسكنات بلا ضوضاء، حتى يتسنى للجميع اختيار  اتحاد جاد ومسئول ومهموم بأمر البلاد والرياضة.
× ألم تحدثهم نفوسهم الأمارة بأنهم أخذوا أكثر من غيرهم؟ وأنهم أهلكوا الحرث والنسل الرياضي، ولم يبقوا شيئا؟
× ألم يسأل بعضهم بعضا لماذا كونت الرئاسة لجنة لمنتخب الشباب؟
× هذا الاتحاد فقد كل مقومات البقاء، فإعانته و مناصحته، تصبح جريمة في حق البلاد والعباد.
×  فهو لا يستحق الجلوس والاستماع إلى هرطقته، التي لا تعدو كونها تهدئة  ثورة، وأمل في مواصلة الخراب والدمار بلا شعور أو تأنيب من ضمير.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نغني مع جعفر السقيد:
ﻳــﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﺎيه ﺗﺠﺮﺩﻱ ﻟﻠﺤﺴـﺎﺏ
ﺭﺍﺟﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳـﺪ
ﻟﻮ ﺟﻴﻨﺎ ﻧﺤﺴﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻘــﻮﻕ
أنا ﺣﻘﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻭﺣﻚ ﻳﺰﻳــﺪ
أﻧــﺎ ﺣﻘﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺩﺑﻠــﻪ ﻭﻭﺭﻭﺩ
أنا ﺣـــﻘﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻠـــﻔﻮﻥ ﺟﺪﻳــﺪ
أﻧﺎ ﺣــﻘﻲ ﺍﻛــﺘﺮ ﺑﻲ ﻛــــﺘﻴﺮ
أﻧﺎ ﺣــــﻘﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺸﻴﻠـــﻮ إيــد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب والعقرب يشعلان مران المريخ بأجمل الأهداف 
 . 
 . 
 عاد  المريخ إلى التدريبات بعد راحة قصيرة منحها الجهاز الفني للاعبين منذ عودة  البعثة الحمراء من الدوحة السبت الماضي وادي الفريق مراناً ساخنا مساء أمس  باستاده استمر لمدة ساعتين بمشاركة 20 لاعب حيث غاب عاشور الادهم الذي  يتوقع أن يكون قد عاد من بلاده ليلاً مثلما غاب النجم الجديد محمد هاشم  التكت بإذن خاص من القطاع الرياضي وكذا الحال بالنسبة إلى جمال سالم الذي  ينشط في تحضيرات منتخب بلاده وغاب كذلك بخيت خميس وعاطف خالد وحظي السماني  والغربال باستقبال حار من الجماهير في حين أشعل العقرب والعجب المران  المسائي بجملة من الأهداف الجميلة،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفد مريخي يلتقي بالضباط الأربعة اليوم 
 . 
 . 
 تلتقي اللجنة  الخاصة التي شكلها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بقيادة عصام الحاج ومتوكل أحمد  علي ومزمل أبو القاسم ونادر ابراهيم مالك لإدارة ملف اتحاد الكرة والتواصل  معه ظهر اليوم بالضباط الأربعة لاتحاد الكرة وذلك بغرض التشاور 'التفاكر  حول بعض القضايا الأساسية من موسم مستقر وأكد عصام الحاج الأمين العام  لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في تصريحات صحفية انهم يرغبون في دخول الموسم  الجديد بعد طي كل الملفات القديمة لذلك اختارو أن يحسمو الملفات العالقة مع  اتحاد الكرة قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد  وأشار عصام إلى أن المريخ لديه بعض التفاصيل المهمة التي يرغب في التفاكر  فيها مع الاتحاد لأنهم لن يصمتو مطلقاً ولن يسمحوا بإهدار حقوق المريخ  وأضاف بذلنا مجهودات مقدرة.. عشاق المريخ من أجل المريخ fواتفقنا مبالغ  طائلة في التسجيلات والإعداد ولن نسمح بضياع كل هذه الاموال والمجهودات  بأخطاء الاتحاد لذلك نُريد أن نتفق معهم عن كل التفاصيل قبل انطلاقة الموسم  الجديد لأننا هذه المرة لن نقبل بأي ظلم ولن نسمح بضياع حقوقنا ولن نلتزم  الصمت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يتابع مران الامس و يستعد للعودة 

كان علاء الدين يوسف متواجداً فى مران الفريق بالامس حرصاً منه على متابعة تدريبات الاحمر باستمرار استعداداً لعودته من جديد بعد انتهاء عقوبته المفروضه عليه من الكاف و التى ستنتهي بنهاية يوم العاشر من يناير بإذن الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
كيف تم إستثناء الرابطة كوستي..!!؟

*  في هذا التوقيت تحديداً من العام الماضي والذي شهد الترتيب لبداية الموسم  المنصرم.. قام مجلس إدارة إدارة الإتحاد السوداني بإستنثاء فريق الرابطة  كوستي من الهبوط من الدرجة الممتازة علي خلفية شكواه ضد المريخ كوستي في  اللاعب ألوك أكيج الذي إنتقل فيما بعد للمريخ..!!

* إستنثاء نادي  الرابطة كوستي.. تبعه إستمرارية هلال كادوقلي والأهلي الخرطومي في  الممتاز.. وهبط الميرغني كسلا المسكين.. رغم أن هذا الأمر يتنافى كلياً مع  اللائحة الخاصة بتحديد فرق الدرجة الممتاز والتي كانت تشير إلى هبوط فريقين  وخوض فريق واحد لمباراة السنترليق وهو الفريق الثالث من أسفل الترتيب..!!

*  وجاء الإتحاد ذات نفسه وقرر في العام قبل الماضي هبوط الفريقين صاحبي  المركزين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر وخوض الفريقين صاحبي المركزين الثاني عشر  والثالث عشر السنترليق.. وبنهاية الموسم الماضي أقيمت مباراة سنترليق واحدة  بين هلال كادوقلي والنهضة ربك ولم تقم مباراة السنترليق الأخرى بين الأمل  عطبرة والنيل شندي..!!

* حدث الإستثناء من قبل مجلس إدارة الإتحاد  رغم أن الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد نفسه إعتمدت نتائج الموسم بهبوط نادي  الرابطة كوستي بناء علي نتائجه في الموسم قبل الماضي.. ولكن إدارة الرابطة  قامت بتقديم طلب فحص فيما يتعلق بشكواه ضد اللاعب ألوك.. قبلته لجنة  الإستئنافات العليا في اليوم الأخير من عام 2015..!!

* الأمر الذي  أدي وفقاً لهذا القرار.. رفع عدد أندية الدرجة الممتازة إلي ثمانية عشر  فريقاً.. ليقدم نادي الميرغني كسلا طلباً بإستثناءه أسوة بفريق الرابطة  كوستي.. ولكن مجلس إدارة إتحاد الكرة لم يهتم بطلب الأنيق كثيراً.. فضاعت  مطالبه.. ولم يهتم مجلس إدارته بقضيته.. وذهب مع الريح..!!

* في تلك  الفترة لم يرفض الإتحاد إستثناء فريق الرابطة كوستي.. ولم يرمي بالأمر  لجهة أعلي منه.. بل قام بتكسير قرار الجمعية العمومية التي إعتمدت هبوط  الرابطة.. وتم قبول طلب الفحص في توقيت غريب للغاية.. وترتب علي هذا القرار  زيادة عدد أندية الدرجة الممتازة..!!

* الآن.. يتكرر ذات السيناريو  وبشكل دراماتيكي.. وكما قلت سابقاً إن إتحاد الكرة الحالي له القدرة  الفائقة علي الإلتفاف علي القوانين.. ويمكنه أن يفعل ما يريد متي ما أراد..  ولا يستحي من قرارات سابقة إتخذها تؤكد وقوعه في شرك المجاملات  والترضيات.. وهو الشرك الذي يقع فيه بطريقته الخاصة.. ويخرج منه بطريقة  أكثر خصوصية..!!

* أمس إطلع مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم.. علي خمس مذكرات مقدمة من أندية النيل شندي وتربعة البجاء جبل  أولياء والنسور الخرطوم والهلال الفاشر والأمير البحراوي.. طالبوا فيها  بإستثنائهم وبقائهم ضمن الدرجة الممتازة لموسم 2017م.. رفضها مجلس الإتحاد  بالإجماع بذريعة أنه ليس جهة الإختصاص التي يخول لها إستثناء أي نادٍ من  الهبوط.. وأنه لا يملك حق إلغاء أي قرار صادر من اللجان العدلية..!!

*  يخرج مجلس إدارة الإتحاد بهذا القرار في هذا التوقيت.. ويرفض إستثناء خمس  أندية وبقاءها في الدرجة الممتازة بحجة أنه ليس جهة الإختصاص لإتخاذ قرار  الإستثناء.. وهو الذي سمح لنفسه بإستثناء فريق الرابطة كوستي رغم قرار  الجمعية العمومية بإعتماد نتائجه وهبوطه للدرجة الأولي..!!

* بل ذهب  لأبعد من لك ومنح مجلس إدارة الإتحاد نفسه حق إلغاء قرار لجنة الإستئنافات  برفض شكوي الرابطة كوستي في اللاعب ألوك أكيج عندما كان يلعب في مريخ  كوستي.. وقبل طلب الفحص الذي تقدم به مجلس الرابطة للجنة الإستئنافات  العليا.. وتم إستثناء فريق الرابطة..!!

* بل قام مجلس إدارة الإتحاد  نفسه.. بعقد جمعية عمومية خردت بقرار إلغاء مباراتي ملحق السنترليق..  والذي مكن فريق النيل شندي من الوصول للدرجة الممتازة.. وهو ذات الأمر الذي  رفضه مجلس الإتحاد نفسه إزاء القرارات المعيبة التي حدثت في النسخة  الحالية من الدوري التأهيلي والتي تسببت في تغيير خارطة الفرق الصاعدة  للدرجة الممتازة..!!

* إستن إتحاد الكرة سنة قبيحة بإستثناء نادي  الرابطة كوستي.. وبالتالي زيادة أندية الدرجة الممتازة.. وعندما فطنت  الأندية لهذه الثغرة وسعت للحصول علي ذات الإستثناء.. تمترس مجلس إدارة  إتحاد الكرة خلف مبررات واهية تؤكد أنه إتحاد لا يراجع قراراته السابقه..  وأنه من السهولة بمكان أن يخرج بقرار مخالف لقرار سابق رغم توفر ذات  الحيثيات..!!

* وجد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد نفسه في مأزق حقيقي.. سيجبره  علي رفع فرق الدرجة الممتازة إلي أكثر من عشرين فريقاً.. فلم يجد سوي  الضحك علي الأندية المسكينة برفض طلبات الإستثناء التي قدمتها.. رغم أنه من  صنع هذه الأزمة بنفسه.. ومنح الأندية المتضررة حق تقديم طلبات إستثناءات..  لأنه فتح الباب من قبل بذات الطريقة..!!

* أنهي الإتحاد الموسم قبل  الماضي بترضيات وتنازلات بعيداً عن القانون.. وتعرض فريق الميرغني كسلا  لظلم فادح.. رغم أن كعكة التنازلات والترضيات كانت تفرض علي إتحاد الكرة  إطعام الميرغني منها.. وبالتالي بقاءه في الدرجة الممتازة.. فهل يعقل سادتي  أن يرفض إتحاد الكرة في آن واحد تطبيق القانون.. ويحرم الميرغني كسلا من  كعكة المجاملات والترضيات.. وهو ما يحدث حالياً بحذافيره مع النيل شندي  وبقية الأندية التي طالبت بالإستثناء..!!

إتجاه الرياح..!!

*  إستثناء فريق الرابطة كوستي تم بإلغاء جميع نتائج المباريات.. وهذا منح  الميرغني كسلا حق البقاء في الدرجة الممتازة.. ولكن الإتحاد وبقدرة قادر  أجبر الأنيق علي الهبوط.. رغم التجاوزات الواضحة والصريحة في لائحة  المنافسة والقواعد العامة..!!

* لائحة منافسة الممتاز لائحة خاصة  جداً.. وهي تتعلق بمنافسة.. والقواعد العامة تتعلق بممارسة إدارية.. فكيف  أصبحت القواعد العامة أعلي من اللائحة الخاصة بالتنافس..!!

* في  الوقت الذي منحت فيه لائحة الممتاز النيل شندي حق البقاء في الممتاز.. منحت  القواعد العامة الأهلي الخرطوم ذات الحق.. ولكن النيل شندي هو الأحق لأن  اللائحة تعلو علي القواعد العام فيما يتعلق بالمنافسات..!!

* هل بعد  كل هذه الممارسات القبيحة تثق أندية الدرجة الممتاز في إتحاد الكرة الذي  يفعل ما يحلو له وبالطريقة التي يريدها.. وفقاً لأهواء غريبة جداً في  التعامل مع القضايا المتشابهة..!!

* المؤسف أن الأندية المتضررة  تملأ الأجواء بتصريحات عن الوصول لأعلي مراحل التقاضي لإسترداد حقوقها..  ولكنها تنوم في الخط بمرور الأيام.. وتنسي قضاياها..!!

* وبالتالي ينجح الإتحاد في فرض سياسة الأمر الواقع علي أنديته.. وهي سياسة يجيدها الإتحاد بطريقة يُحسد عليها تماماً..!!

*  الحق الذي منح به إتحاد الكرة الرابطة كوستي إستثناء البقاء بالدرجة  الممتازة.. هو ذات الحق الذي يجب أن يمنحه للأندية الخمس التي طلبت بذات  الإستثناء..!!

* ولكن الإتحاد فالح جداً في إنقاذ نفسه بالطريقة التي يراها.. والجميع سيصمت حيالها تماماً..!!

*  لو قبل الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بالإبتعاد عن منتخب الشباب وذهاب زيكو..  لكان النيل شندي حالياً ضمن منظومة الدرجة الممتازة.. بناء علي العرض  المغري الذي تم تقديمه له من قبل أحد قادة إتحاد الكرة..!!

* كعكة الترضيات.. تذوق طعمها نادي الرابطة كوستي.. ولكن تم تحريمها علي غيره..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة : لا تطلقوا الاحكام .. ما زال الوقت باكراً


  اشاد الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام بسير تحضيرات فريقه للموسم الجديد  متمنياً ان يكون الاحمر فى الموعد و ان يقدم موسماً يليق بسمعته مرضياً  للقاعدة الجماهيرية الكبيرة فى شتى انحاء الارض  و طلب جبرة من تلك  الجماهير ان تتريث قليلاً عن اطلاق الاحكام (سلباً او إيجاباً) لان الوقت  غير مناسب لاصدار حكم بفشل لاعب أو نجاح اخر و طالب بان يكون الجميع على  قلب رجل واحد من اجل مصلحة المريخ العليا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس بشكتاش التركي يزور الخرطوم ويلتقي جمال الوالي

افادت معلومات مؤكدة تفيد بان رئيس نادي بشكتاش التركي بطل الدوري التركي ورجل الاعمال المعروف فكري ارومان سيزور الخرطوم قريبا ضمن الوفد العال الذي سيصاحب الرئيس التركي.
وحسب المعلومات فان رئيس النادي التركي سيلتقي خلال زيارته برئيس المريخ جمال الوالي ومن المؤمل ان يتم توقيع اتفاقية تؤامة على شرف الزيارة المرتقبة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الاتحاد السكندري : يتحدى المريخ ولا تفريط في كأس السياحة


أكد المصري مختار مختار مدرب الاتحاد السكندري أن فريقه في كامل جاهزيته للتجربة الاعدادية التي تنتظره أمام المريخ ببورتسودان الاحد المقبل .

متوقعاً أن تكون التجربة قوية وشرسة وأشبه بالمباراة الرسمية لأنها امام فريق كبير في منافسة على كأس السياحة .

وقال مختار إن المباراة الأولى التي ستجمع فريقه أمام المريخ في مدينة بورتسودان ستكون على كأس السياحة، وتعهد بأن يلعب الاتحاد السكندري بقوة وأن يتعامل مع المباراة بذات الطريقة التي يتعامل بها مع المباريات الرسمية حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز والحصول على كأس السياحة،

وتوقع مختار أن يلعب المريخ بقوة وشراسة من اجل اسمه، ومن اجل اقناع قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة بأن الفريق الجديد الذي بناه الأحمر مميز جداً وقادر على تحقيق أحلام وطموحات الجماهير الحمراء،

وقال مختار إن فريقه سيلعب من اجل عكس وجه مشرق للكرة المصرية، سيما وأنه سيلعب في مواجهة أحد أكبر الأندية في السودان، لذلك فإن ظهور الاتحاد السكندري بصورة مقنعة سيكون مشرفاً للكرة المصرية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زيكو : نجري اتصالاتنا بمنتخب الشباب السعودي

كشف كابتن ممنتصر الزاكي المدير الاداري لمنتخبنا الشاب انهم يجرون اتصالاتهم حالياً باتحاد كرة القدم السعودي و البحريني لنتظيم مباريات اعدادية تجمع شباب السودان بنظرائه في السعودية و البحرين خلال معسكرهم المقام بالدوحة ابتداءاً من الخميس الخامس من يناير.
و قال زيكو : نتمنى ان تُكلل إتصالاتنا بالنجاح و حال لم نوفق فالخيار متروك للجهاز الفني لتحديد البدائل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التسيير تكون لجنة لتعديل النظام الاساسي
 فتح العضوية لكل الانصار داخل و خارج البلاد

قامت اللجنة التنفيذية بتشكيل لجنة رباعية برئاسة سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر و عضوية كل من متوكل احمد علي و عثمان ادروب و نادر ابراهيم مالك لاجراء ثلاث تعديلات جوهرية على النظام الاساسي للنادي تتمثل فى فتح باب العضوية لكل انصار النادي داخل و خارج السودان و رفع رسوم العضوية و مطابقة النظام الاساسي للوائح الفيفا وهي تعديلات فى غالبها تهدف لتحريك قطاع الجماهير وصولاً لغاية الاستفادة القصوى منه ليتم عرضها على الجمعيه العمومية الاستثنائية لاجازتها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ


ﻭﺿﺢ  ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺣﻜﻴﻢ ﺳﺒﻊ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺗﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺹ ﻟﻠﺤﺎﺭﺱ  ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺜﺒﺖ ﺍﻗﺪﺍﻣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻟﺘﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ  ﻳﺘﺎﺛﺮ ﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ .

ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺳﺒﻊ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺒﻮﺗﻲ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻳﻔﺠﺮﻫﺎ ﺩﺍﻭﻳﺔ :حميدتي ود بلد وكل ابناء دار فور قال (اسامة خط احم
ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﻗﺘﻞ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺘﻲ ﻟﻜﻦ ‏( ﻋﻮﺟﺔ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺠﻴﻨﻲ ‏) .

ﺣﻮﺍﺭ / ﺣﺴﻦ ﺑﺸﻴﺮ


ﺃﺩﺧﻞ ﻭﺃﺧﺮﺝ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﺕ ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺃﺳﺌﻠﺘﻲ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺣﺒﺴﻲ .
ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺭﺃﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺢ ﻭﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﺪﻯ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮﻱ ﻭﻛﻴﺪﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺤﺮﻫﻢ .
ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺍﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﻭﻓﺎﺋﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ .
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺴﻨﺎ ﺑﺴﻮﺀ ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ .
ﺇﻧﺘﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺎﻳﺰﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻳﺴﺎﻓﺮ ﻭﻻ ﺷﻨﻮ؟ !

ﻭﺟﺪﻧﺎﻩ  ﻳﻌﺪ ﻭﺟﺒﺔ ‏( ﻛﻤﻮﻧﻴﺔ ‏) ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻪ .. ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﻻ ﺗﻨﻘﻄﻊ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﻪ .. ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ  ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺠﺪﻫﺎ ﻧﻬﺎﺭﺍً ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺗﺤﺮﺹ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻟﻴﻼً ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﻪ، ﻭﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺿﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺪﻭﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻫﻲ  ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺇﺟﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﻋﻦ  ﺍﻟﺤﺰﺏ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻘﺮﺍﻃﻲ ﺍﻷﺻﻞ ﻭﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ  ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ .. ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻮﺱ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﺠﺪﻝ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﻳﺎً ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ  ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺩﻟﻰ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻪ ﻭﻛﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻠﻨﺎ  ﺑﺘﺮﺣﺎﺏ ﻭﺃﺟﺎﺏ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺻﺮﺍﺣﺔ .
– ﻛﺜﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺴﺎﺅﻻﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ؟
ﺃﻧﺎ  ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻭﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻠﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻱ ﺗﺴﺎﺅﻻﺕ ﺃﻭ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻣﺎﺕ .. ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﺗﺤﺪﺛﺖ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ  ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻜﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ‏( ﻋﺎﺑﺮﺍً ‏) ﻭﺃﺟﺒﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﻟﻲ  ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ .
– ﻣﺎﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺿﺢ؟
ﺃﻧﺖ ﺗﻌﺮﻑ .
– ﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﻋﺮﻑ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺃﺭﻳﺪ ﺇﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺉ ؟
ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺑﺴﺎﻃﺔ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺨﻄﻂ ﺍﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ ﻫﺪﻓﻪ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻗﺘﻞ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺘﻲ ﻷﻏﺮﺍﺽ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻲ .
– ﻣﺨﻄﻂ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻑ؟ .. ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ؟
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ‏( ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ‏) .
– ﻭﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﻬﺪﺍﻓﻚ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻭﺣﺪﻙ ﻓﻬﻨﺎﻙ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ؟
ﻫﻢ  ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻣﺎﻫﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺜﻞ ﺭﺃﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺢ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﻭﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍً  ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺘﻨﺎ .
– ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺩﺍﺋﺮ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ؟
ﻣﺎﻫﻲ؟
– ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺗﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻬﺎﻡ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺼﻮﺑﺔ ﻧﺤﻮﻙ؟
ﻏﻴﺮ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ .
– ﺃﻧﺖ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺑﺄﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻬﻤﺔ؟
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺫﻟﻚ؟
– ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ؟
ﻫﻞ  ﺗﻤﺖ ﺇﺩﺍﻧﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺮﻭﺝ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ، ﻫﺬﺍ ﺳﺆﺍﻝ ﺃﻭﻝ، ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ  ﺫﻟﻚ، ﺃﻧﺎ ﻗﻠﺖ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﺎً ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎً ﻭﻣﺎﺯﻟﺖ ﻣﺼﺮﺍً ﻋﻠﻴﻪ، ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻫﺪﻓﻪ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻳﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ  ﻗﺘﻞ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺘﻲ، ﻫﻢ ﻳﺪﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺣﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺗﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ  ﻳﺒﺤﺜﻮﻥ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺭﺃﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ .
– ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﻃﺮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻵﻭﻧﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ؟
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺴﻨﺎ ﺑﺴﻮﺀ ‏( ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ ‏) .
– ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﻛﻴﻒ؟
ﻧﻌﻢ  ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ ﻭﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻱ ﻗﻨﺎﻋﺎﺕ، ﻭﻻ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺃﻭ ﺃﺩﻟﺔ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ،  ﻭﺇﻻ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﺴﻤﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺎﺕ، ﻭﻫﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺆﺩِ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻱ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻥ  ﻋﻤﺮﻫﺎ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺳﻨﺔ ﻭﻧﺼﻒ .. ﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﺿﺎﺗﻲ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﺭﻳﺪ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ  ﺇﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﻣﺎﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺎﺿﺘﻨﻲ؟
ﻭﻣﺎﻫﻲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺖ ﺑﺤﻘﻲ؟
ﻭﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻋﺎﻣﺔ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻻ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻜﺘﺒﻮﻥ ﻷﻱ ﻣﺆﺛﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ .
– ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻗﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺳﻬﺎ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﺰ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻋﻦ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺎﺗﻚ؟
ﻻ ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻖ
– ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻈﺮ ﺳﻔﺮﻙ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﺀﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ ﻟﻚ ﺃﻭ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻧﺔ؟
ﻛﻠﻬﺎ  ﺃﻛﺎﺫﻳﺐ، ﺃﻧﺎ ﻣﻮﺍﻃﻦ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺃﺗﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻮﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺍﺟﺒﺎﺕ، ﻭﺃﻋﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻟﺪﻱ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻣﻨﺼﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﺑﻠﻮﻣﺎﺳﻲ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﻭﺃﻋﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ  ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ، ﻭﻻ ﺃﻋﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﻭﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﺩﺧﻮﻟﻲ ﻭﺧﺮﻭﺟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ  ﻭﻻ ﺃﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻷﻱ ﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﺕ .. ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﺳﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ  ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻮﻥ ﺇﻧﻬﻢ ﻗﺎﺿﻮﻧﻲ ﻭﺗﻢ ﻗﺒﻀﻲ، ﺃﻳﻦ ﻭﻣﺘﻰ ﺣﺪﺙ ﺫﻟﻚ؟
– ﻫﻞ ﺗﻤﺖ ﻣﺴﺎﺀﻟﺘﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ؟
ﻟﻢ  ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻌﻲ ﺃﻱ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ، ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻑ  ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺃﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ، ﻭﺃﻇﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺻﻞ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ  ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺫﻛﺮﺗﻪ ﻟﻚ ﺳﻠﻔﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﺎﺋﻖ ﻏﺎﺋﺒﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺫﻫﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ .
– ﻟﻜﻨﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻌﻮﺍ ﻋﻨﻚ؟
ﺃﻧﺎ  ﻻ ﺃﺣﺘﺎﺝ ﻷﺣﺪ ﻟﻴﻘﻒ ﻣﻌﻲ، ﺃﻋﺮﻑ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺃﺣﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ، ﺃﻥ ﻋﻤﻠﻲ  ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ، ﻓﺄﻧﺎ ﻻ ﺃﻛﺘﺮﺙ ﻷﺣﺪ ” ﻭﻣﺎ ﺷﻐﺎﻝ ﺑﺄﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ .”
– ﺫﻛﺮﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺩﻟﻴﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺎﻓﺬﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻹﻃﺎﺣﺔ ﺑﻚ؟
ﻗﻠﺖ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﻧﺎﻓﺬﺓ .
– ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ؟
ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻓﺴﺮﻫﺎ ﺑﺄﻧﻨﻲ ﻟﺪﻱ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ..
– ﻣﺜﻼً؟
ﻋﻼﻗﺘﻲ  ﻃﻴﺒﺔ ﻭﻳﺴﻮﺩﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﺩ ﻣﻊ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﺑﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ  ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻛﻢ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﻭﻻ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ ﺇﻃﻼﻗﺎً .
– ﺇﺫﺍً ﻣﻦ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻷﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻓﺬﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻬﺪﻓﻮﻧﻚ؟
ﺃﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﻳﺴﺘﺨﺪﻣﻮﻥ ﺳﻠﻄﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﺘﻤﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻤﺘﻌﻮﻥ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻳﺆﺛﺮﻭﻥ .
– ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﺴﺎﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻛﺎﻟﺔ ‏( ﺗﺎﻛﺲ ‏) ؟
ﺇﻧﺘﻮﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﺴﺎﻓﺮ ﻭﻻ ﺷﻨﻮ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ؟
– ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻭﻛﺎﻟﺘﻚ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍً؟
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ  ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﺗﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ، ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ  ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﺎﻛﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻠﻔﺎً ﻻ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻮﺍﺟﺒﻬﺎ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ  ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ، ﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺇﺫﻥ؟
ﻭﻋﻤﻮﻣﺎً ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﺭﺗﻀﻴﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻻً ﻋﻦ  ﺃﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺧﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻗﻮﻡ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻠﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻨﻲ ﺃﻣﺴﻚ  ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻲ ﻻ ﺃﺳﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﻤﻬﺎﻣﻲ .
– ﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺟﺮﻱ ﺃﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ؟
ﺇﻃﻼﻗﺎً  ﻭﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻋﺒﺮ ‏( ﺗﺎﻛﺲ ‏) ﺃﻳﻀﺎً،  ﺃﻧﺎ ﻗﻠﺖ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺷﻴﺌﺎً ﻣﻬﻤﺎً ﻟﻦ ﺃﺗﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ، ﺃﻧﺎ “ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺸﺘﻐﻞ ﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻜﺘﺐ  ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﺩﻟﺔ ” ﺃﻣﻀﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﺭﻯ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ .
– ﻫﻞ ﻓﻌﻼً ﺍﻟﻮﻛﺎﻟﺔ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﻟﻎ ﻃﺎﺋﻠﺔ؟
ﻧﻌﻢ  ﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ، ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ  ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻫﺬﻩ ‏( ﺍﻟﻮﻛﺎﻟﺔ ‏) ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻃﺎﺭ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻼﺕ ﻭﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﺔ  ﺟﺪﺍً ﻭﻻ ﺃﺭﻯ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻏﻀﺎﺿﺔ ..
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺷﻨﻮ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ؟
– ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻊ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻚ ‏( ﺧﻂ ﺃﺣﻤﺮ ‏) ؟
ﺣﻤﺪﺗﻲ  ‏( ﻭﺩ ﺑﻠﺪ ‏) ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻟﻮ ﻋﻨﻲ ﺑﻘﺪﺭﻭ ﻭﺇﺣﺴﺎﺱ ﺻﺎﺩﻕ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺔ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ  ﻗﺪﻳﻤﺔ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺃﻫﻞ ﻭﺑﻠﺪ ﻭﻣﺤﺒﺔ، ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻣﺎ ‏( ﺣﻤﻴﺪﺗﻲ ‏) ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮ ‏( ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ  ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ ﻛﻠﻬﻢ ‏) ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﺧﻂ ﺃﺣﻤﺮ .
– ﺃﻻ ﺗﺘﻔﻖ ﻣﻌﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻳﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻭﺻﻔﻚ ﻧﺎﺗﺠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﻗﻔﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ؟
ﺍﺳﺘﺒﻌﺪ  ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﺏ، ﺃﻭﻻً ﺃﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺻﻞ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻻ ﺃﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻛﺜﻴﺮًﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ ﻷﻧﻲ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﺐ ﺃﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺳﻔﺮ ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻥ ﻣﻮﻗﻔﻲ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺩﻋﻢ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ  ﺁﺧﺮﻫﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺳﻴﺄﺗﻲ ﺑﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﻑ .
– ﺃﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺯﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻃﺮﻓﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟
ﻣﺎﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﺃﻱ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﺑﻬﺎ،ﻭﻃﺒﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻻ ﺗﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺇﻃﻼﻗﺎً .
– ﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﻻ ﺗﻨﻮﻱ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﺍﻵﻥ؟
ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻜﺲ ‏( ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ‏) ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﻘﺒﺔ ﻭﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﺎﻥ ‏( ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﻭﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ‏)
– ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﻮﺩ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ؟
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ  ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﺃﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺻﺪﻗﺎﺋﻲ ﻭﺃﺣﺒﺎﺑﻲ ﻭﻛﻞ  ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﻣﻨﺰﻟﻲ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺡ ﻟﻬﻢ، ﻭﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﻪ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ  ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻭﻻﺋﻴﺔ ﺃﻭ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﺄﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ  ﻣﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺑﻴﺘﻲ ﻭﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺡ ﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻌﺔ ﻭﺃﻱ  ﺯﻭﻝ ﺟﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﺸﻴﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺭﺃﺳﻲ .. ﻭﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺗﻄﻤﺌﻦ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺃﻥ ﺃﻱ ﺣﺪ  ﻳﻜﻴﺪ ﻟﻶﺧﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺃﻥ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻭ ﻛﻴﺪﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺤﺮﻫﻢ ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺣﺎﻭﻟﻮﺍ ﺣﺮﻕ  ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺘﻲ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻌﻮﺍ ﻷﻥ ﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺳﻌﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻭﺳﻴﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻷﺫﻯ ﺃﻳﺎً ﻛﺎﻥ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
ما تديها الطير يا والي ..

    تناول بعضٌ من الزملاء في إعلام المريخ خلال اليومين الفائتين ما يفيد بوجود شخصية (حول فريق الكرة) تسعى بقوة لتشويه صورة المدير الفني للمريخ أنتوني هاي عبر التقليل من معرفته الفنية وغيرها من أشكال التشويه الفني لشيء في نفسها ولتنفيذ أجندة خاصة
    ما نود قوله أن الطرق المستمر على هذا الموضع من شأنه إحداث أزمة داخل فريق الكرة يمكن أن تنتقل لمجلس الإدارة بعدها للجمهور ومن ثم تتوسع أكثر لتصيب كل جسد المريخ بالداء العُضال
    مطلوب قتل الفتن في مهدها فوراً وعدم تصوير أشياء صغيرة بأنها كبيرة يمكن أن تقضي على أخضر المريخ ويابسه
    مجلس الإدارة بذل مجهوداً كبيراً لأجل الظهور المشرف هذا الموسم من خلال معسكر أنطاليا ومن ثم الدوحة وقبل ذلك بداية الإعداد المبكر بالخرطوم قبل السفر إلى تركيا
    المريخ يحتاج للإستقرار ثم الإستقرار والذي يجيء عبر تهيئة الأجواء من الإعلام والجمهور ومجلس الإدارة
    تناول موضوع وجود شخصية تسعى لتشويه سمعة الألماني وتخطط لإقصائه عن تدريب الفريق يُصور هذه الشخصية الساعية لتنفيذ أجندتها بأنها (شخصية مهمة) ويالتالي يمنحها الإعلام أكثر مما تستحق
    إقالة أنتوني هاي أكبر من قدرات إداري بسيط حول فريق الكرة أو عضو جهاز فني يعمل رفقة الألماني أو عضو مجلس إدارة
    المنطق الوحيد الذي يقود لإقالة أنتوني هاي هو فقره الإداري بعد بداية النشاط الرياضي وفشل فريق الكرة في تقديم مستويات جيدة تشفع للمدرب بأحقيته في البقاء
    وقد يقول قائل أن من يخطط لإقالة أنتوني هاي ربما إستعان باللاعبين لتنفيذ مخططه ولكن نقول أن (الوفرة) التي يشهدها المريخ في كل الخانات قادرة على بتر أي لاعب متقاعس ومتكاسل ومتخاذل ومتآمر هذا إن وُجِد
    المريخ قيد أربعة عشر لاعباً خلال التسجيلات الأخيرة وجميعم من العناصر المتميزة في كل الخانات وأي لاعب من قدامى المحاربين تحدثه نفسه بالدخول في نفق التخطيط لإقالة الألماني سيجد نفسه خارج الشبكة في مايو المقبل بعد أن يتم إبعاده فوراً من التشكيل الأساسي الفترة الحالية
    ونحن في الإعلام قادرون على كشف أي مخطط من أي لاعب أو إداري لزعزعة إستقرار المريخ سيكون الإعلام قاسياً وغير رحيم في وجه أعداء الإستقرار
    مطلوب السعي بقوة للتأسيس لإستقرار المريخ والموسم المحلي على الأبواب وكذلك الموسم الأفريقي والعربي والإستحقاقات تتطلب قدراً كبيراً من الهدوء وهذا الهدوء مهمة الإعلام بمعاونة مجلس الإدارة خاصة رئيس المجلس
    مطلوب من الإعلام فضح أي متخاذل (بالإسم) دون تردد لأن إستقرار المريخ يهمنا أكثر من أي فردٍ أيٍ كانت فائدته الفنية للفريق
    ما تم من عمل كبير خلال التسجيلات الأخيرة والإعداد المبكر بصورة جيدة يستحق المحافظة عليه عبر (دهس) أي متطاول على إستقرار المريخ
    وإن كان هناك شخص يسعى لتشويه صورة الألماني بحق وحقيقة فسيجد نفسه خارج الحسابات قريباً جداً قبل بداية الموسم الرياضي المحلي بأمر مجلس الإدارة بعد زجره وسحقه إعلامياً ما دام لم يراعي لمكانة المريخ وهو يأتي بفعله القبيح

توقيعات متفرقة ..

    من قبل طالب المدرب الألماني بوجود المدرب فاروق جبرة فقط ضمن توليفة الجهاز الفني وأكد عدم حاجته للكابتن أحمد السيد إلا أن رئيس النادي الأخ جمال الوالي تدخل وطالب بتحويل المدرب العام أحمد السيد لوظيفة ضابط معسكرات ومارس الكابتن أحمد مهمته الجديدة بصورة عادية
    كنا نتوقع من رئيس النادي تحويل أحمد السيد للمراحل السنية مدرباً ما دام أنتوني هاي غير راغب في وجوده لأن وجوده حول فريق بأي صفة أخرى ربما أغضبت الالماني وقد تصور له نهجنا الإداري بالغريب
    الوالي تشدد في وجود أحمد السيد كضابط معسكرات نعتقد ـمها خطوة غير موفقة إطلاقاً لأن الأوفق كان تنفيذ رؤية المدير الفني وإبعاد أحمد السيد من (كُل) المنطقة المحيطة بفريق الكرة بصورة نهائية
    حتى الكابتن أحمد السيد نفسه ما كنا نتوقع قبوله بوظيفة ضابط معسكرات وهو الذي كان يشغل وظيفة المدرب العام للفريق لأن وظيفة ضابط معسكرات لا تتناسب ووضعيته كمدرب فني وهو منصب إداري وأقل من منصبه السابق كثيراً وكلنا يعلم أن أحمد السيد ليس بإداري بل ظل معاوناً لفاروق جبرة في عدد من فرق الممتاز مثل هلال الفاشر والرابطة والمريخ بكوستي
    إعادة الإنضباط وطرد كل الفوضى ووضع حد للتسريبات التى يتناولها بعض الزملاء بيد الأخ رئيس النادي فقط ومطلوب منه التحرك الفوري لإعادة الأمور لوضعها الطبيعي قبل بداية الموسم الرياضي محلياً وخارجياً
    وثمة جزئية مهمة نلفت لها الإنتباه وهي أنه لو كانت هناك هيبة إدارية شرسة ومرعبة لما تجرأ أحد أو حاول مجرد محاولة على إتخاذ خطوات سالبة من شأنها إثارة المشاكل داخل فريق الكرة
    مجلس المريخ قصر كثيراً في حق فريق الكرة من خلال التكوين الغريب للقطاع الرياضي بصورة عامة ونرى أن المجاملة كانت حاضرة في التكوين فهناك شخصيات لا تستحق التواجد حول فريق الكرة بأي صفة تفاجأنا بوجودها
    من قبل طالبنا الوالي بإعادة النظر في تكوين القطاع الرياضي ونجدد مطالبتنا اليوم وغداً وبعد غدِ إلى أن ينصلح الحال
    إهمال التفاصيل الصغيرة في المريخ من شأنه أن يقود لإنهيار مشاريع كبيرة وإهدار جهود ضخمة
    (بعد لبنت ما تديها الطير يا والي) ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
ولماذا لاتعدل القوانين؟

    فجأة ودون مقدمات بدأت تطفو إلى السطح أحاديث (سمجة) عن عدم قانونية مطلب السيّد عصام الحاج بعقد جمعية عمومية (إستثنائية) لتعديل النظام الأساسي بنادي المريخ والتي ستكون من أهم أجندتها توسيع دائرة العضوية لتشمل قاطني الخرطوم وخارجها والطيور المهاجرة أيضاً.
    للأسف الشديد ليت من انتقدوا المطلب المذكور اعتمدوا في انتقادهم على التفصيل القانوني والنقاط التي ستقف حائلاً بين تنفيذ الفكرة وليس بآلية الشخصنة المقيتة والتي يبدو أنها أعمت بصائر (بعض) حملة الأقلام في زمن الغفلة.
    المصيبة أنهم تناولوا القضية بصيغة (الشماتة) والسخرية بأن هدف عصام الحاج صعب المراد ويستحيل أن يتحقق بدلاً من ابتكار وسائل تمويلية أخرى تستفيد من الكنز المهمل وهو الجماهيرية الكبيرة لنادي المريخ.
    ياترى هل تلك الفئة تسعى لمصلحة كيان المريخ؟ أم أنها تروج لإفساد الأفكار وتأليب الشارع الأحمر ومحاولة تكسير المجاديف بطريقة أو بأخرى في زمن تدنت فيه اقتصاديات كرة القدم بالسودان بسبب أفكارنا القديمة والمتخلّفة.
    مؤسف جداً أن يتعرّض شخص يبحث ويسعى لمصلحة المريخ لهذا الهجوم الأرعن والذي لا يستند لأي منطق أو حجج تبرر هذا التقريع.
    عصام الحاج لم يجرم بل يستحق وسام الإنجاز على هذا المجهود الثر وهو يحاول ويجتهد برفقة زملاءه في لجنة التسيير وقيادات الكيان الأحمر السابقة والحالية حتى ينجح بعبور زورق المريخ من بحر (تمويل الفرد) إلى (تمويل الذات).
    أشرقت شمس العام (2017) ومازلنا نتقوقع خلف قوانين خشبية ومتخلفة ولم تفد كرة القدم السودانية في شئ سوى أنها جعلتها كسيحة وهشّة في ظل تطوّر وتنامي كبير لكرة القدم العالمية.
    نحن فقط ناجحون في مضغ علكة (نحن من أسسنا الإتحاد الافريقي) لنعيش تحت ظل هذا الإنجاز الهلامي ونترك البقية تتقدّم بهدوء وتتطوّر.
    حتى دول شرق ووسط افريقيا التي نسخر منها تمتلك من البنى التحتية ما يجعلها متقدمة على السودان بينما تعيش المدينة الرياضية في حالة من البيات الشتوي منذ عودة المريخ بكأس مانديلا عام 1989 ووعد الراحل الشهيد / الزبير محمد صالح وقتها بإنشاءها لتبقى اطلالاً وخرصانيات ليس إلا.
    مع الإشارة لنقطة مهمة جداً وهى حالة السطو المصلح التي حدثت على مساحتها دون مساءلة أو محاسبة رغم أنف توجيهات المراجع العام.
    ماذا سيحدث لو تم التحضير لعقد جمعية عمومية (استثنائية)؟ والإستثناء هنا يعني أن ما سيتم اجراءه هو أمر فوق العادة لأجل مصلحة نادي المريخ بتمديد عضويته إلى خارج رحاب ولاية الخرطوم.
    هل ستنقلب الدنيا إن تم تعديل قانون الشباب والرياضة لولاية الخرطوم؟ وهل ستقف الدولة ضد مصالح أنديتها التي تعاني اقتصادياً في ظل تزايد معدلات الصرف وتضاعف طموح الجماهير؟
    هل يعقل أن تقتصر عضوية ناديين كبيرين كالمريخ والهلال على مدينة الخرطوم فقط؟ وهل نحن نعيش في العام 2017 بحق أم في عهد ما قبل الإستقلال؟
    ما الضير في أن يحصل من يقطن بالولايات على عضوية ناديه؟ ما الكارثة في تلك الجزئية ياترى؟
    شخصياً أدعم توجهات السيّد عصام الحاج واتفق معه تماماً في مقولته الشهيرة (لن ندير المريخ بعشرة جنيهات) ونشد من أزره في مطلبه الرامي لتوسيع دائرة العضوية ومضاعفة رسومها (عشرة أضعاف) لأننا نريد مريخاً قوياً وممول ذاتياً.
    قانون الرياضة لولاية الخرطوم ليس قرآناً منزلاً حتى يستحيل تعديله والنظام الأساسي بنادي المريخ به العديد من السلبيات والنقاط التي أدت إلى ضمور الإستفادة من كوادر نادي المريخ المؤهّلة (زيكو كمثال).
    الكوبرا بكل تاريخه حرمه النظام الأساسي (المعوج) لنادي المريخ من دخول المجالس رغم أهليته الأكاديمية وخبرته الطويلة.
    لذلك نحن مع التعديل بالإستثناء بالقوة بالواسطة المهم المغزى هو (التعديل) والتغيير.
    حاجة أخيرة كده :: يتحدثون فقط ووقت الحارة يختبئون في جحورهم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماني الصاوي: جماهير المريخ وضعتني أمام أكبر تحدٍ



حظي السماني الصاوي نجم التسجيلات ونجم الطرف الأيسر بالفرقة الحمراء باستقبال جماهيري غير مسبوق على خلفية تألقه اللافت في كل التجارب الاعدادية التي خاضها المريخ في انطاليا والدوحة، وفي تصريحات ادلى بها للصحيفة عبر السماني الصاوي عن بالغ سعادته للاستقبال الحار الذي وجده من جانب جماهير المريخ، مبيناً أن هذا الاستقبال الخرافي وضعه أمام اكبر تحدي حتى لا يخذل هذه الجماهير، وحتى يقدم ما يفيد الفريق في الموسم الجديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رفض طلبات خمسة أندية لاعتمادهم في النسخة 22 للممتاز

عقد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعه الدوري رقم (17)  ظهر أمس بالمقر الرئيس للاتحاد بالخرطوم (2) برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم، رئيس مجلس الإدارة، وبحضور عدد كبير من الأعضاء وناقش الاجتماع عدداً من الموضوعات المهمة وبعد مداولات مطولة ونقاش مستفيض أصدر العديد من القرارات كان من أهمها رفض طلبات النيل شندي والنهضة ربك والنسور وهلال الفاشر والأمير البحراوي باعتمادهم في النسخة 22 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز والتأمين على إقامة النسخة 22 بـ18 فريقاً فقط.
شارك


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب والعقرب يشعلان مران المريخ بأجمل الأهداف



عاد المريخ إلى التدريبات بعد راحة قصيرة منحها الجهاز الفني للاعبين منذ عودة البعثة الحمراء من الدوحة السبت الماضي، وادى الفريق مراناً ساخناً مساء أمس باستاده استمر لمدة ساعتين، انطلق المران بمشاركة 18 لاعباً حيث غاب عاشور الأدهم الذي يتوقع أن يكون قد عاد من بلاده ليلاً، مثلما غاب النجم الجديد محمد هاشم التكت بإذن خاص من القطاع الرياضي، وكذا الحال بالنسبة لجمال سالم الذي ينشط في تحضيرات منتخب بلاده، وغاب كذلك بخيت خميس وعاطف خالد, وحظي السماني والغربال باستقبال حار من الجماهير في حين أشعل العقرب والعجب المران المسائي بجملة من الأهداف الجملة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسر الجارح يستعد للتحليق من جديد
كليتشي يرفض الاستسلام ..ودكة البدلاء ويترقب ثنائية مع العقرب
العجب يدعم الأباتشي ويتوقع عودته القوية ويؤكد سعادته بتحطيمه لأرقامه القياسية

الخرطوم – حافظ محمد أحمد

أثار جلوس كليتشي أسونوا الكثير من الحيرة وسط أنصار الأحمر بعد أن توقع الجميع أن لا يجد صعوبة في المشاركة أساسياً بجانب بكري المدينة. النسر الجارح الذي لم يعرف الجلوس احتياطياً خلال مشواره مع كل الأندية التي دافع عن ألوانها، يبدو عازماً على العودة وربما تشهد التجارب التحضيرية قبل انطلاقة التنافس الرسمي عودته.

وحظي اللاعب بدعم من قائد المريخ السابق وأسطورته فيصل العجب الذي يثق بشدة في عودته لمستواه المعروف بعد أن أكد أن الموسم ما يزال في بدايته مشيراً إلى أن الأباتشي سيعود بقوة ، ومن جانب آخر توقع أحمد السيد أن يتمكن كليتشي من مصالحة الجماهير أفريقيا وكشف أسباب عدم ظهوره بالشكل الجيد أفريقيا وتألقه اللافت محلياً .

ملك الأرقام القياسية يتأهب لعودة قوية في الموسم الجديد وهو لا يحتاج لوقت ليتأقلم على الأجواء في القلعة الحمراء

أوجو يساند المقدمة الهجومية ويتأهب لمدهم بالتمريرات السحرية

عانى المريخ بشدة بعد إعتزال فيصل العجب وطال بحثه عن صانع لعب بمواصفات دايو أوجو ، ولم يستهلك النيجيري وقتا طويلاً ليعلن عن وجوده بمنتهي القوة وفي توقيت قياسي ، وسيكون أوجو مسانداً حقيقياً لمواطنه كليتشي وبقية مهاجمي المريخ.  وجود صانع لعب مميز بإمكانات الساحر أوجو سيمنح كليتشي فرصة جيدة للابتعاد بأرقامه القياسية ، لكون الأباتشي ظهر في أفضل حالاته أيام فيصل العجب وتمكن من تحطيم الرقم القياسي في سجل الهدافين ووجود أوجو سيمكنه مع ظهور متميز ، وسيدعم الثلاثي النيجيري بعضهم بعضاً بعد أن سهل كليتشي مهمتهم مع زملائهم في المريخ وقام بدور المترجم وسهل تواصلهما مع بقية أفراد الفريق .

مزايا وأسلوب مختلف وقوة ضاربة مع العقرب وعجب

وجود لاعب مثل بكري المدينة في تشكيلة واحدة مع كليتشي سيضع دفاع أي منافس على مرمي خطر داهم ، فكلا اللاعبين قادر على الوصول للشباك يمنتهي السهولة ، ولا يتشابه أسلوبهما مطلقاً، فالعقرب يتميز بالسرعة الهائلة والقوة ، بينما يتميز الأباتشي بالبرود داخل منطقة الجزاء والتصرف السليم ، ثنائية العقرب وكليتشي تنتظرها الجماهير بصبر نافذ وإن تأخرت قليلاً فهي مرشحة بقوة لتهديد الدفاعات في الدوري الممتاز والبطولة الأفريقية بينما سيكمل رمضان عجب مثلث الهجوم المرعب ليكون إيقاف المد الهجومي للفرقة الحمراء في حكم المستحيل فالثلاثي يتميز بالقوة والقدرة الفائقة على إحراز الأهداف بأساليب متنوعة ومدهشة .

الأباتشي لا يعرف الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء

لم يعتد كليتشي أسونوا على الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء وخلال فترته مع الهلال كان أساسياً في كل الأحوال وتبادل قودوين وطمبل المشاركة معه ، وبعد توقيعه للمريخ شارك أساسياً منذ أول مباراة ، ولم يعرف الجلوس على دكة البدلاء حتى مغادرته في رحلة إحترافية لم تستمر طويلاً في تايلاند. والمؤكد أن استمرار اللاعب على الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء وضع لن يصمد طويلا ، فالنسر الجارح يبدو عازماً على التواجد أساسياً مثلما اعتاد. وسيجد اللاعب دعماً هائلاً من جماهير المريخ التي ارتبطت بشدة معه بعد أن أسعدهم كثيراً بمطر أهدافه الذي لم يتوقف حتي موعد رحيله قبل ثلاث سنوات ماضية .والمؤكد أن اللاعب سيتعامل بشكل جيد ولم يزعجه جلوسه احتيايطيًا في بعض التجارب التحضيرية التي أداها الفريق خلال معسكر تركيا ومن بعده الدوحة .

أحمد السيد يكشف أسباب ظهور كليتشي الضعيف أفريقيا

تحطيم الأرقام القياسية والابتعاد عن أقرب المنافسين على المستوى المحلي لن يكون الشغل الشاغل لكليتشي أوسونوا فأرقامه ستكون صامدة سنوات طويلة بعد أن وسع الفارق بشكل يصعب معه منافسته أو اللحاق به ، ولكن سيكون النسر الجارح مشغولاً بتعويض الجماهير ظهوره الباهت على المستوى الأفريقي، فكليتشي لم يكن فعالاً خلال مشاركاته مع الفرقة الحمراء في الكونفدرالية أو دوري الأبطال .

عزيمة لا تلين وإصرار غير عادي

ما يميز كليتشي إصراره الشديد وعزيمته التي لا تلين ، وتعرض النسر الجارح لحرب نفسية شرسة من الأهلة بعد توقيعه للمريخ ، غير أنها زادته إصراراً على الظهور المتميز ، واختار النيجيري المرعب الرد على المستطيل الأخضر وفي أول ظهور رسمي على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم دشن كليتشي أهدافه في شباك الأزرق ولم يستهلك سوى أسبوع واحد فقط ليحرز ثاني أهدافه وأسكت كل من شن الحرب عليه ، وبعد عودته للدوري السوداني اختار الأباتشي الرد العملي أيضاً وتوج بلقب الهداف برقم قياسي من الأهداف لن يتكرر قريباً .

فيما كانت شباك الهلال مستباحة للنسر الجارح ووصل إليها ست مرات خلال فترته ليكون منافسًا على هدافي القمة بين أبناء جيله .

الجماهير تتوقع ردة فعل قوية من الأباتشي

وكشف أحمد السيد مدرب المريخ السابق والإداري الحالي أسباب ظهور كليتشي غير الجيد مع الفريق في البطولة الأفريقية ورجح عدم مشاركة اللاعب في فترة الإعداد من بدايتها وعدم دخوله أجواء المباريات مبكراً مشيراً إلى أن كليتشي تأخر في الكثير من المواسم في الانضمام للمعسكر ما أثر على ظهوره في بداية التنافس لكون الفريق بدأ مشواره من التمهيدي وخرج من المراحل الأولي غير أن أحمد السيد توقع ظهوراً لافتاً للنسر الجارح على المستوى الأفريقي هذا الموسم مبيناً أن كليتشي لاعب ناضج ومحترف حقيقي يعرف كيف يتعامل ، مشيراً إلى أن كليتشي لا محالة سيظهر أساسياً مع الفريق وشدد السيد على ضرورة مضاعفته لمجهوده مبينًا أن الدخول للتشكيلة صعب للغاية في وجود لاعبي الهجوم الحاليين وستكون المنافسة شرسة للغاية بين اللاعبين في ظل التميز البارز لكل العناصر  في مختلف وظائف الملعب .

العجب يدعم كليتشي

يحظي مهاجم المريخ كليتشي أوسونوا باحترام خاص من قائد المريخ فيصل العجب الذي كان يعتبره واحداً من أفضل المهاجمين الأجانب. وكان الملك يثق بشدة في النيجيري المتميز ، ولم يشكك فيصل العجب في قدرة كليتشي على تقديم موسم متميز رفقة أصحاب القمصان الحمراء مبيناً أن النيجيري يملك إمكانات هجومية كبيرة ، ووصفه بمهاجم الصندوق الذي يعرف طريق الشباك جيدا لافتا إلي أن اللاعب يحتاج فقط للمشاركة المستمرة في الفترة المقبلة حتي يظهر بمستواه الحقيقي ، العجب أشار أن النسر الجارح سيضيف الكثير للأحمر معتبراً أن اللاعب مهاجم يحرز من أنصاف الفرص ولاعب قادر على التسجيل باستمرار منوها للمستوى الذي قدمه مع الأهلي شندي الموسم الماضي وأكد به أنه قادر على تقديم المزيد مع المريخ. ولم يشكك العجب في قدرة كليتشي على إستعادة مستواه المعروف مبيناً أنه وصل مرحلة النضج الكروي مؤكدا أنه لا يحتاج للتأقلم على الأجواء بالقلعة الحمراء بعد أن أمضي أفضل فتراته مع الفريق في سنوات قدم فيها الكثير وتوقع العجب أن ينطلق كليتشي بعد فترة قصيرة للغاية من إنطلاقة الممتاز لافتًا إلي أن وجود مهاجم مثل بكري المدينة سيساعد كليتشي على الظهور بشكل مميز للغاية .وتمني العجب التوفيق للمريخ في الموسم الجديد مبينا أن الإعداد يشير بوضوح إلي أن الأحمر سيقدم موسماً مختلفاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس طارق زروق:
ارضية القلعة الحمراء أصبحت جاهزية بنسبة 100% والإضاءة عادت أفضل مما كانت


شمس الدين الأمين




عبر  المهندس طارق زورق عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس قطاع المنشآت عن بالغ  ارتياحه للمستوى الرائع الذي وصلت اليه القلعة الحمراء والتي عادت سيرتها  الأولى وبهرت الجميع في أول مران يؤديه المريخ بعد عودته من الدوحة، مبيناً  أن الاستاد أصبح الآن في كامل جاهزيته لاستقبال مباريات وتدريبات فريق  الكرة، كما تحدث زروق عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر المساحة التالية:
قال المهندس طارق زروق إن ارضية استاد  المريخ وصلت إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية وعادت سيرتها الأولى، واصبحت  جاهزة لاستقبال تدريبات فريق الكرة ومبارياته، وأضاف: صحيح أن بعض المناطق  لم تظهر في كامل الخضرة، وهذا أمر طبيعي في فصل الشتاء، ولكن بصورة عامة لا  توجد اي مشاكل في أرضية الملعب، والدليل على ذلك أن الكابتن فاروق جبرة  وعدد من اللاعبين اشادوا بالمستوى المتميز الذي وصلت اليه ارضية الاستاد  بفضل المجهود الكبير الذي بذل في الفترة الأخيرة وتابع: الملعب جاهز الآن  ولا نتوقع أي شكوى بعد اليوم لأننا اغلقنا كل الأبواب التي تؤدي إلى  الشكاوى، وقمنا بعملنا على أكمل وجه، ونتوقع أن تكون أرضية الاستاد في أفضل  حالاتها حتى نهاية الموسم، لأننا سنتابعها بدقة شديدة، وسنعمل على حل كل  المشاكل اولاً بأول، حتى لا يتراجع الاستاد مرة اخرى.مشكلة الاضاءة انتهت تماماًقال طارق زروق إن مشكلة اضاءة القلعة  الحمراء انتهت تماماً وعادت الإنارة افضل مما كانت عليه في وقت قريب،  وأضاف: هذه المشكلة كانت معقدة للغاية، لكن المجهود الكبير الذي بذله  المجلس اسهم في حلها تماماً، وبالتالي أصبح الاستاد جاهزاً لاستقبال كل  المباريات التي يخضوها فريق الكرة محلياً وافريقياً.ونفى زروق أن تكون اعمال الصيانة الآن قد  انتهت تماماً، مؤكداً أنها مازالت مستمرة لكنه وعد بحسم هذا الملف بصورة  قاطعة بحلول العاشر من هذا الشهر، وافاد زروق ان الاصلاحات المطلوبة بعيدة  عن الإضاءة وارضية الملعب، بل هي مجرد لمسات أخيرة للعمل في الاستاد بصورة  عامة بطلاء صالة الدخول مع اصلاح بعض المرافق المصاحبة للاستاد، استجابة  لبعض الملاحظات، وكذلك سيكون هناك عمل في المدرجات والسياج، حتى يظهر  الاستاد بصورة مقنعة في الموسم الجديد.ووعد زروق بأن تبذل لجنة المنشآت قصارى  جهدها من اجل المحافظة على الاستاد حتى لا يتدهور مرة أخرى، وكشف زروق عن  اجتماع مهم على مستوى القطاع الاقتصادي بالمريخ والذي يضم لجنة المنشآت،  لافتاً إلى أن هذا الاجتماع سيكون مخصصاً لحسم أمر الشركة الصينية بصورة  نهائية بعد ان اصبح المريخ يفكر على المكشوف في البحث عن بديل استثماري  للشركة الصينية التي لم تلتزم بتعهداتها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن فاروق جبرة:
علاء الدين يوسف لا يحتاج لأي تدريبات بدنية وسيعود من أول وهلة
نرفض الاستعجال في تقييم أداء بعض اللاعبين والجهاز الفني.. ونعول كثيراً على مباراتي السكندري



شمس الدين الأمين

أشاد الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للمريخ بسير تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء لمباراتي الاتحاد السكندري، متوقعاً أن تمثل هذه التجارب القوية دفعة كبرى لتحضيرات المريخ للموسم الجديد، متمنياً أن يكون الأحمر في الموعد وأن يقدم مباراة مقنعة لقاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة، حتى يؤكد بأن الفريق في كامل جاهزيته للتحديات الكبيرة التي تنتظره في الموسم الجديد، كل هذه التفاصيل نطالعها عبر المساحة التالية:

في البدء قال فاروق جبرة إن المريخ عاد للتدريبات أمس بعد ان باتت مباراة الاتحاد السكندري الأولى في مدينة بورتسودان وشيكة، واستبعد جبرة أن يتأثر الفريق سلباً بفترة الراحة القصيرة التي امتدت لثلاثة ايام، ذاكراً أنها كانت مطلوبة بشدة من واقع المجهود الكبير الذي بذله اللاعبون في فترة الاعداد في انطاليا والدوحة، ونفى جبرة أن يكون هناك أي اخلال بالانضباط من قبل اللاعبين، مشيراً إلى أن عاشور والتكت غابا بسبب إذن خاص من القطاع الرياضي، وتوقع عودة راجي للمشاركة في مران الفريق اليوم، مبيناً أن عنكبة حرص على متابعة المران من خارج الملعب برفقة علاء الدين يوسف، واشار جبرة إلى أن عودة علاء لخط الوسط باتت وشيكة لأن العقوبة الصادرة في حق اللاعب من قبل الكاف ستنتهي في غضون ستة أيام، وبعدها سيكون علاء مؤهلاً لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية، وتابع: أنا واثق من أن علاء وفور انتهاء عقوبته في العاشر من يناير، سيكون جاهزاً لأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وسيكون في كامل جاهزيته البدنية، لأن علاء الدين لاعب كبير، وهو من نوعية اللاعبين الذين يتمتعون بإرادة قوية لا تقهر، وبالتالي سيكون اللاعب جاهزاً لتقديم مستواه الحقيقي من اول مشاركة له مع المريخ بعد انتهاء فترة ايقافه، وابان جبرة أن مصير عنكبة لم يحدد بعد، ولم يتم تحديد موعد العملية، متمنياً أن ينجح عنكبة في تجاوز الإصابة بسرعة، وفي العودة لتقديم خدماته لفريقه في مقبل المباريات.

سنكتفي بمران وحيد في استاد الخرطوم

قال فاروق جبرة إنهم كانوا يرغبون في اداء مرانين باستاد الخرطوم قبل السفر إلى مدينة بورتسودان من اجل التأقلم على اللعب في العشب الصناعي، لكنه عاد واشار إلى أن استاد الخرطوم مشغولاً بالعديد من الاستحقاقات، لذلك فضلوا أن يكتفي الفريق بمران وحيد على الملعب العتيق.

الإصابات لا علاقة لها بالتدريبات

نفى جبرة بشدة ان تكون الإصابات التي ضربت نجوم الفرقة الحمراء ناتجة عن جرعة تدريبية زائدة القت بظلالها على اللاعبين، وأضاف: ضفر يعاني من اصابة قديمة، ونفس الشيء ينطبق على عنكبة، وكذلك عملية عين السمكة التي خضع لها عاطف خالد لا علاقة لها بالتدريبات البدنية، وهذا دليل واضح على أن الجرعة التدريبية بريئة تماماً من الإصابات التي ظهرت، وابان جبرة ان بخيت خميس هو اللاعب الوحيد الذي اصيب في الملعب لكنه توقع أن تكون عودته وشيكة لأنه يؤدي تمارين التأهيل بإصرار كبير من اجل العودة القوية، وقال جبرة إن أي حديث يشير إلى أن الإصابات التي تفشت وسط اللاعبين ناتجة عن ضعف الإعداد حديث استهلاكي ولا يستحق مجرد الرد عليه.

الباب مفتوح أمام الجميع

نفى فاروق جبرة ان يكون الجهاز الفني قد حسم بصورة قاطعة أمر التشكيل الأساسي الذي سيعتمد عليه في الموسم الجديد، وأكد ان الباب مازال مفتوحاً أمام كل الراغبين في اقتحام تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء، لأن معيارها البذل والعطاء لا المجاملة، وأضاف: مباراتا السكندري فرصة ممتازة أمام أي لاعب يرغب في اثبات وجوده واخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي، سيما وأن هذه التجربة ستكون الأقوى من بين جميع التجارب التي خاضها المريخ في الموسم الجديد.

التقييم المتعجل ظالم

أعلن فاروق جبرة عن رفضه القاطع لإصدار أي احكام مبكرة بفشل بعض اللاعبين وانهم لا يستحقون اللعب لنادٍ كبير مثل المريخ، مثلما أعلن رفضه لإصدار أي احكام مسبقة على الجهاز الفني، لأن الوقت الراهن غير مناسب على الإطلاق لإصدار مثل هذه الأحكام، بل ينبغي أن يكون الجميع على قلب رجل واحد من اجل المصلحة العليا للمريخ، واعلن فاروق جبرة عن فتح جميع التدريبات التي سيؤديها المريخ في الخرطوم قبل السفر إلى بورتسودان أمام قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة حتى تقف على مستوى نجوم التسجيلات وتقدم لهم الدعم اللازم ليقدموا أفضل ما لديهم للفرقة الحمراء في الموسم الجديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى تقف على موقف الإصابات بالمريخ



 
عنكبة: لا احتاج لأي عملية جراحية وسأعود قريباً إلى الملاعبعاطف خالد يعود بعد أربعة أيام.. وبخيت يحتاج لأسبوعنصر حامدلم يشهد موقف الإصابات بالمريخ جديد يذكر  حيث غاب اللاعبون الذين حرمتهم الإصابة من المشاركة في التدريبات الأخيرة  بالدوحة، بعد ان خضع عاطف خالد لعملية جراحية بسيطة لإزالة عين سمكة وأصبح  في حاجة لراحة قصيرة حتى يعود إلى الملاعب، وانضم راجي إلى قائمة المصابين  من جديد، في حين تأكد عدم حاجة محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لأي عملية جراحية،  كما سنطالع كل ذلك عبر المساحة التالية:كان من المفترض أن يشهد مران الفريق أمس  عودة احمد ضفر للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية بعد انتهاء فترة الراحة التي منحها له  الجهاز الفني، لكن ضفر لم يظهر في مران الأمس ومن المتوقع أن يكون حضوراً  في مران اليوم، واثارت اصابة ضفر الجدل بعد ان اشار بعض الأطباء لحاجة  اللاعب لإجراء عملية لإزالة عين سمكة، لكن القطاع الطبي بالمريخ رأى أن  الحالة لا تستحق، وجاءت نتائجه متطابقة مع الفحوصات الطبية التي خضع لها  اللاعب في الدوحة.عنكبة: لا احتاج لأي عمليةطمأن  محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء الجماهير، وأكد أنه لا يحتاج  لإجراء أي عملية جراحية، بل سيخضع لجلسات علاجية مع تمارين تأهيل، وتوقع  عنكبة أن تكون عودته إلى الملاعب قريبة جداً ووعد بالاجتهاد وتنفيذ كل  الجلسات العلاجية وتمارين التأهيل حتى يعود على وجه السرعة ويلحق بالمجموعة  ويقدم أفضل ما لديه مع الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم الجديد.عاطف خالد يعود بعد أربعة أيامخضع عاطف خالد نجم المريخ الجديد لعملية  بسيطة لإزالة عين سمكة وتأكد حاجة اللاعب لراحة تمتد لأربعة أيام من الآن،  وبعد ذلك يستطيع العودة والمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية، بعد ان كان  عاطف خالد منتظماً في الاعداد وشارك في مباراة المنتخب العسكري بالدوحة،  لكنه من تلك توقف عن التدريبات إلى أن خضع للعملية أمس الأول، وبالتالي لن  يكون عاطف خالد بحاجة للإعداد من جديد حتى يتمكن من اللحاق بالمجموعة.بخيت يعود بعد سبعة أيامانضم بخيت خميس نجم الطرف الأيسر للفرقة  الحمراء لقائمة المصابين بعد مشاركته في التجربة الاعدادية الأولى في  الدوحة امام المنتخب العسكري القطري، وظل بخيت خميس يخضع لجلسات علاجية،  ومن المتوقع أن يعود بخيت للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية في بحر اسبوع من الآن,  ولأن بخيت كان منتظماً في الاعداد من ضربة البداية لن يكون هو الآخر بحاجة  لإعداد خاص، ويستطيع اللحاق بالمجموعة والمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة  طبيعية.راجي يعود لمربع الإصابة من جديدلم  يستطع راجي عبد العاطي قائد الفرقة الحمراء المشاركة في مران المريخ أمس  بعد أن شكى من الإصابة من جديد برغم أن راجي تجاوز الإصابة، وشارك في  التمارين بقوة في الأيام الأخيرة بمعسكر الفرقة الحمراء بتركيا، وكان يرغب  في الظهور في تجربتي الاتحاد السكندري لكنه توقف مجدداً بعامل الإصابة، حيث  يتوقع أن يقابل الطبيب اليوم حتى يحدد المدى الزمني لعودته للملاعب.\\\\\\\\\\\علاء الدين يوسف يعود للمشاركة مع المجموعة في بحر ستة أيامكان  علاء الدين يوسف نجم وسط المريخ ضمن الغيابات في مران الفريق أمس بالقلعة  الحمراء بعد ان ظل يكتفي بالمتابعة من الخارج بسبب القرار الصادر من الكاف  بحرمانه من المشاركة في التدريبات الجماعية، ومن المتوقع أن يعود علاء  الدين للمشاركة مع المجموعة بصورة طبيعية في بحر ستة أيام من الآن حتى يمنح  دفعة قوية لفريقه في المسابقات الأفريقية والمحلية، وتنتهي عقوبة علاء  الدين يوسف في العاشر من يناير، وبعد ذلك سيصبح مؤهلاً لتقديم خدماته  لفريقه بصورة طبيعية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التكت يغيب بإذن من القطاع الرياضي


غاب محمد هاشم التكت نجم وسط المريخ عن  المشاركة في تدريب الفريق مساء أمس بالقلعة الحمراء بعد ان حصل على إذن خاص  من القطاع الرياضي لزيارة أسرته بعد عودة البعثة الحمراء من الدوحة،  ويتوقع أن يعود التكت ويشارك في مران الفريق اليوم بصورة طبيعية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم عبد الغفار: لا نفكر في أداء أي تجربة قبل مواجهة السكندري



نفى حاتم عبد الغفار نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ أن يكون هناك أي اتجاه لأداء تجربة اعدادية قبل مواجهة الاتحاد السكندري، لأن الوقت لا يكفي، مبيناً أن المريخ سيتدرب اليوم باستاده وغدا باستاد الخرطوم، وسينتظم في معسكر مغلق مساء غد الخميس على أن يغادر إلى بورتسودان الجمعة، متوقعاً أن يلحق انتوان هاي وكيمال هيلات بالبعثة الحمراء في بورتسودان، وأشاد حاتم بالاستقبال الحار الذي وجده نجوم الفرقة الحمراء من قاعدتهم الجماهيرية العريضة التي شجعت اللاعبين بحرارة، وأشعلت المران، مبيناً أن المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الأحمر في التجارب الإعدادية بالدوحة هو الذي جعل جماهير المريخ تحضر بكثافة وتشجع الفريق بحرارة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حكيم سبع: الأفضل أن تتحدث أعمالي عن نفسها

أعلن  الجزائري حكيم سبع مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء زهده تماماً في التصريحات  الصحافية، مشيراً إلى أنه يفضل عدم الحديث لأي وسيلة ويريد ان تنقل الصحافة  ما تشاهده من أعمال يقوم بها، مؤكداً أنه يفضل أن تتحدث أعماله عن نفسه  بدلاً من التصريحات التي تصرفه عن القيام بالدور المطلوب منه على أكمل وجه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مران المريخ مساء أمس



 
استقبال خرافي للسماني والغربال والجماهير تهتف للعجب وبكريتألق جماعي في المران.. وأهداف بالجملة للثلاثينصر حامدعاد المريخ إلى التدريبات بعد راحة قصيرة  منحها الجهاز الفني للاعبين منذ عودة البعثة الحمراء من الدوحة السبت  الماضي، وادى الفريق مراناً ساخناً مساء أمس باستاده استمر لمدة ساعتين،  ركز من خلالها فاروق جبرة المدرب العام الذي اشرف على المران في غياب  الألماني انتوان هاي على الجانب البدني مع تنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية مع  تقسيمة في الملعب شهدت جملة من الأهداف.انطلق المران بمشاركة 18 لاعباً حيث غاب  عاشور الأدهم الذي يتوقع أن يكون قد عاد من بلاده ليلاً، مثلما غاب النجم  الجديد محمد هاشم التكت بإذن خاص من القطاع الرياضي، وكذا الحال بالنسبة  لجمال سالم الذي ينشط في تحضيرات منتخب بلاده، وغاب كذلك بخيت خميس وعاطف  خالد.ظهور علاء الدين يوسفشهد  مران المريخ أمس عودة علاء الدين يوسف الذي اكتفي بالمتابعة من الخارج بعد  ان خضع لتدريبات فردية ويرغب الجهاز الفني في تجهيز علاء باداء تدريبات  بدنية قوية حتى يتمكن من المشاركة في التمارين الجماعية بصورة طبيعية فور  انتهاء عقوبة ايقافة والتي مقرر لها العاشر من يناير الحالي، وأجرى فاروق  جبرة تدريبات بدنية للاعبين استمرت لمدة 40 دقيقة ومن ثم اجرى تقسيمة ساخنة  بين الأحمر والأخضر، استمرت ايضا لمدة 40 دقيقة، وشهدت هذه التقسيمة جملة  من الأهداف الجميلة، ونال رمضان عجب وبكري المدينة نصيب الأسد من هذه  الأهداف بعد ان تألق اللاعبون بصورة مميزة للغاية، لكن اوجو والسماني وبكري  كانوا الأفضل في حين نال رمضان عجب وبكري المدينة نصيب الأسد من الأهداف  المحرزة.استقبال خاص للغربال والسمانيعلى  خلفية تألقهما اللافت في معسكري تركيا وقطر، وجد ثنائي الفرقة الحمراء  الجديد السماني الصاوي ومحمد عبد الرحمن استقبالاً خرافيا قبل انطلاقة  التدريب وقبل نهايته وذلك بعد ان احدث هذا الثنائي نقلة كبرى في الأداء  الهجومي للفرقة الحمراء بتفعيل الأطراف بصورة جعلت المريخ ينقل كرة رائعة  وجميلة، ورد السماني والغربال التحية بأفضل منها للجماهير الحمراء وتألقا  بشكل لافت في المران المسائي ووعدا بالاجتهاد من اجل رد الجميل لهذه  الجماهير في مقبل المباريات.الجماهير تهتف للاعبينتجاوبت الجماهير الحمراء مع اللمسات  الرائعة للاعبين في المران المسائي والتي تبشر بظهور الفريق بصورة مميزة في  تجربتي السكندري وحضرت الجماهير باعداد مقدرة من اجل دعم اللاعبين معنوياً  ورددت هتاف (ما شاء الله ما شاء الله) تعبيراً عن اعجاب الجماهير الحمراء  بالمستوى الرفيع الذي وصل إليه الفريق في الفترة الأخيرة بفضل المكاسب  العديدة التي تحققت من معسكري انطاليا والدوحة.عنكبة يقابل الجهاز الفنيحرص  مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة على متابعة المران المسائي برغم  الإصابة التي ابعدت اللاعب عن تحضيرات الفريق بالدوحة، ويريد عنكبة أن ينفذ  الجلسات العلاجية والبرنامج الموضوع بالشكل المطلوب، حتى يتمكن من العودة  على وجه السرعة وتقديمه خدماته للفريق في الموسم الجديد.المريخ يتدرب اليوميواصل المريخ تحضيراته بصورة طبيعية ويتدرب  الفريق اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء على أن يتدرب غدا باستاد الخرطوم بعد ان  فشلت المساعي في اداء مرانين باستاد الخرطوم.توقعات بمشاركة راجي وضفر اليوميتوقع أن ترتفع نسبة المشاركة في مران  المريخ اليوم بصورة واضحة حيث سيعود ضفر للمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة  طبيعية بعد انتهاء فترة الراحة التي منحها له الطبيب منذ أيام المعسكر  الاعدادي بالدوحة، كما يتوقع أن يعود للمشاركة راجي عبد العاطي بعد ان تعرض  لإصابة طفيفة حرمته من المشاركة في مران الأمس، ويتوقع أن يشارك كذلك  عاشور الأدهم في المران بعد عودته من بلاده إلى جانب محمد هاشم التكت الذي  انتهت الإجازة الخاصة التي منحها له القطاع الرياضي، وبالتالي فإن الفريق  سيتدرب اليوم بمشاركة عدد كبير من اللاعبين.تركيز واضح على عصاموضح  أن الجزائري حكيم سبع يريد المضي قدماً في اتاحة المزيد من الفرص للحارس  عصام عبد الرحيم حتى يثبت اقدامه في تشكيلة الفرقة الحمراء بما يكفي لتأمين  المرمى الأحمر دون أن يتأثر لغياب جمال سالم على أن يكون منجد البديل  الأول، واكد سبع مشاركة عصام في مباراتي الاتحاد السكندري إلى جانب مباراتي  الجيبوتي بعد ان اشرف على تجهيزه بصورة ممتازة وساعده على التخلص من كل  العيوب الفنية، الأمر الذي سيجعل عصام عبد الرحيم مؤهلاً للقيام بدور كبير  في تأمين العرين، واشاد السليني بتعامل الجهاز الفني مع الأمر الواقع وعدم  استجداء الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأوغندي حتى يترك لهم جمال سالم، متوقعاً أن  يتيح المريخ الفرص تباعاً لعصام ومنجد وبالتالي ستكسب حراسة المرمى  بالمريخ، لأنها اسهمت في تجهيز حراس شباب سيلعبون دوراً بارزاً في تأمين  حراسة مرمى المنتخب الوطني في المستقبل القريب، ورأى السليني أن الموهبة  الكبيرة لعصام عبد الرحيم ومنجد النيل من شأنها أن تجعل هذا الثنائي أكثر  قدرة على تأمين العرين الأحمر حال غاب سالم عن المشاركة لأي سبب من  الأسباب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*أربعة في تمانين*

لعبة الأرقام هي أكثر ما يزعج الهلالاب.. كيف لا و حياتهم مربوطة بصفرٍ قديم.

في الأيام السابقات لم يكن هنالك حديث في الديار الزرقاء ما خلا الثمانين بالمئة التي ذكرها بنزينا.

التمانين شغلت الأفكار و خلبت العقول و أصابت البعض بالذهول ما بين مصدق و مكذب.

و المريخاب يعجبوك.. مسكوا في الموضوع ده زي اللبانة.

كلما الجماعة ينسوا أو يتناسوا نذكرهم ليك أيام الوجعة.

أمس الأول تعادل المدعوم مع النصر (درجة ثانية) سلبياً.

التعادل في حد ذاته لم يكن نتيجة لافتة لأن المدعوم عودنا على خسارة مبارياته و التواضع خارجياً حتي لو كانت المباراة ودية.

اللافت للأنظار كان في حالة الطرد الرابعة التي نالها لاعب من المدعوماب.

أربعة حالات طرد خلال خمسة مواجهات يبقي رقماً لافتا لمستوي التحكيم الداخلي الذي ينال عبره المدعوم البطولات.

أربعة مطاريد أكدوا حديث القحطاني حول نادي التساهيل.

هذا الأمر يقودنا لمحاولة ربط عمليات الرشوشة أم (80%) و محاولة التنقيب عن قائمة مشابهة لقائمة الصحفين.

فطومة ذكرت بأن قائمتها تحتوي على مساعدات إنسانية تم تصويرها بكاميرا آدم.. فهل توجد مساعدات لجهات أخري أم أن بنزينا حصري على الصحفيين فقط.

تسجيلات صوتية تحت مسميات عدة بعضها غير معروف المصدر أكدت بأن هنالك رشاوي منحت سُميت بالإسم.. و هو الأمر الذي يجب أن يفتح له الإتحاد العام تحقيقاً على أعلي مستوي للحفاظ على سمعة بطولته الكبري على الأقل.

و حتي يحدث ذلك فيسظل طرد هؤلاء اللاعبين في هذه المباريات التي تحسب على أصابع الدي الواحدة دليل خطأ في مكان ما.

أربعة في تمانين يساوي صفر بالتأكيد.

*نبضات متفرقة*

لا أدري كنه ما يريده البعض حول التنقيب في أمور معينة داخل المريخ بحثاً عن القلاقل؟

هل يعشق أولئك أجواء المشاكل و الصراعات فقط؟

دعوا الجهاز الفني يعمل بتناغم و أبعدوا عنه فتنكم و لا تحشروا أنوفكم في كل أمر و تُقولوا البعض ما لم يقولوا؟

إستقرار المريخ مسئولية الجميع.

تجربة السكندري القادمة ستكون من أكثر التجارب فائدة خلال جولات الإعداد.

فرصة حراس المريخ الوطنين في مضايقة جمال سالم ستكون أكبر حال تمكنوا من أداء المباريات في غيابه بتميز كامل.

حسب المستويات التي قدمها الحراس حتي الآن فعلي جمال أن يبذل جهداً كبيراً لتأمين موقعه كحارس أساسي للمريخ.

المدعوم أحرز هدفا وحيدا خلال رحلته الإعدادية لينال معسكره الحالي لقب (أم القوين).

علي طريقة شفع زمااان (البنسي تارو الحمار خالو) نتوقع أن يلعب المدعوماب مباراة ثالثة مع النصر بغية إدراك الثأر.

العقد الزرقاء إنحصرت في كلمتي (نصر - صفر).

(لافاني).. طير إنت.

*نبضة أخيرة*

حكام صلاح هم الصاح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
السمح بعجب..!

لست من أنصار تضخيم نتاٸج إعداد الفرق مع إنطلاقة الموسم والإنبهار بما تقدمه من مستويات رفيعة، ولکني لا أستطيع مصادرة أطنان الفرح الداخلي الذي أشعر به منذ مشاهدتي لمباراة الزعيم والأهلي القطري..!
لن نفرط في الفرح ونرفع سقف الطموحات وسننتظر الإنطلاقة الحقيقية للموسم؛ ومن بعدها سوف نتغزل ونصفق ونشدو ونکتب(لکن کمان يا جماعة هسه ما تلومنا لو فرحنا فالحاجة السمحة بتعجب)..!
يبدو أننا علي موعد مع عروض الموسم قبل الماضي الموسيقية، والتاريخ سيعيد نفسه مع أروع التابلوهات الفنية..!
کنا في الموسم قبل الماضي عندما نريد الكتابة عن المريخ ننشر مقالاتنا في الصفحات الفنية..!
سيمفونيات تطرب الوجدان وتخطف الالباب و(مزيکا تريح الأعصاب).!
ما کان يقدمه المريخ من عروض ما هي إلا (دوزنات ساحرة وسيمفونيات آسرة)، وما دخلنا الإستاد أو جلسنا لمشاهدة الزعيم عبر التلفاز إلا وشنف أذاننا بالطرب الأصيل فالمريخ کان يقدم ( مزيكا راسا عديل).
کانت مشاهدة مباريات المريخ بعينيك تعد (متعة ناقصة) لا تكتمل إلا بسماع (عروض الزعيم) بالأذن مع إرهاف السمع ورفع درجة الإصغاء، فالمريخ يلعب بالأوتار ويصيغ الألحان ويطرب الجمهور بروائع الغناء ..!
يبدو أننا علي موعد جديد مع العروض التي تمردت على العادي وكسرت أطر النمطية وخرقت عباءة المألوف، و(حققت معادلة متعة السمع والشوف)..!
لا فرق عندي الان بين عوض أحمودي ومحمد عبد الرحمن، فكلاهما يدوزن الإيقاعات عبر أعذب (نقرة) وأجمل (نقزة)..!
إن کان الغربال مصاب يا کاردينال، فإنه بحق خسارة فادحة تستحق التعزية و(مصأب جلل)..!
ﺛﻤﺔ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﻭﻃﻴﺪﺓ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺣﻨﺠﺮﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻭﺭﺩﻱ ﻭﺃﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺃﺳﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻨﻘﻲ ﻭﺭﻳﺸﺔ ﻋﺎﺯﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻫﺮ ﻋﻮﺽ ﺃﺣﻤﻮﺩﻱ وﻣﻘﻄﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺣﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻭ(ﻛﻮﺭﺓ المريخ الما عادية)..!
إذا كان الإتحاد العام يعرف قيمة كرة (النغم) التي يلعبها المريخ فيجب أن يتم تحويل مبارياته لمسرح نادي الضباط، فدوزنة الزعيم بمثابة قرص ضد الإحباط..!
حقيقة اليومين دي مستمتعين و(زعيمنا يسر العين)!
ما أجمل أن تتم الأشياء المرجوة قبل أن يحل ميقاتها، وما أروع أن يدخل عليك العيد دون أن تطرق الوقفة أبوابك..!!
لم نکن في حاجة للذهاب لأحدى الصالات أو الأندية لحضور واحدة من حفلات رأس السنة التي ملأت اعلاناتها الأرجاء في الأسبوع الماضي، فقد أستقبلنا العام الجديد باحتفالية استثنائية عندما قدم الزعيم مباراة أكثر من مطمئنة وأصطاد الأهلي القطري برباعية..!!
کلما أرتفع معدل الجاهزية عند المدافع الصلد کونلي کلما عرف الناس قيمة المدافعين الأقوياء الذين توشحوا بشعار النسور الخضراء، فدخول الأسد النيجيري الفورمة کفيل بأن يدخل الرعب في أفٸدة الخصوم، وسيضاعف من الام المدعوم..!
(المدعوم) يعيش أسوأ أيامه علي الإطلاق، ويکفي الخوف والإجهاد  الذي سيطر علي الوصايفة منذ فترة الإعداد..!
أعد الهلال نفسه للبطولة الإفريقية بمزيد من الخوف من خوض غمارها..!
أفضل طريقة لإعداد الهلال الان بعيداً عن الضغوط والإحباط هي عودة الفريق للخرطوم وتجميد النشاط..!
لا يعقل أبداً أن يدخل الوصايفة للمباريات الإعدادية بکل هذا التوتر والعصبية..!
هذه السنة ستکون علي الهلال (کبيسة)، ومشکلة الوصايفة ستکون (عويصة)..!
لا أعرف ماذا سيفعل الوصايفة عندما يحلق فريقهم في الفضاء؛ ولکني أري الهلال في المدرج الان.!
هسه خايف من (طيرانكم).
لما يحصل ببقى كيف.
زي (صفر) في عز نداه خوفو بكره يزورو (وصيف)
من عرفتك كنت حاسس (الصفر) لي ما بسيبك
كنت حاسس رغم (كيدك)
(التحكيم) لي ما بجيبك.
والفرح في دربكم عارفو أصلو ما بيطول كتير
زي (هلال) في سماكم عدى سابكم في عز الهجير
فات وراح شايل هناه خوفي من نفس المصير.!
لن يستطيع مدافع الوقوف أمام بکري المدينة، فالعقرب سيخلخل أوتاد أقوي الدفاعات وسيلدغ الجميع بلا رحمة، وکل المعطيات تشير إلي أنه يدخل هذا الموسم بشهية مفتوحة علي الاخر ومن يقف في طريقه هو الخاسر..!
نطالب الأطباء بتحذير الوصايفة من مشاهدة بکري المدينة هذا الموسم حتي لا ترتفع نسبة الإصابة بالسکتات القلبية والجلطات الدماغية..!
عدم محافظة کردنة علي العقرب کانت هي الجلطة الکبري وقاصمة (الصفر)..!
مشکلة صلاح نمر الأساسية أنه يلعب في المريخ بعقلية مدافعي الدوري الممتاز..!
الترکيز الذهني؛ وبناء الهجمة من الخلف، والمراقبة اللصيقة وحسن التقدير؛ والإنقضاض السليم من أهم العناصر الواجب توفرها في المدافع الذي يرتدي شعار الزعيم..!
نقوش متفرقة

قصة (الکرت الأحمر) دي شنو؟
قلبي مع الجماهير الزرقاء التي أكتشفت بعد طول إنتظار أن إعلام فريقها مرتشي والرئيس راشي، و(الفضائح وصلت الغاشي والماشي)..!!
يا مزمل: الكتابات الزرقاء طلعت (رشوشة) والأمة الزرقاء مغشوشة.!
نتوقع أن تنشر المنسقة (كشف القبض) مع بدأية العام الجديد حتى تطهر الإعلام الأزرق، فالوصايفة موعودين بتغييرات غير مسبوقة، و(الليلة ما زي أمبارح، وبكرة ما زي أمس، والقصة جابت تطهير وكنس)..!!.
نقش أخير

(رشوتك) ما مهمة
زمن خير (القبض) بخصك
وهسه (شر تهديدو) عم..!!
.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق 
مسائل

يا ود المحيط الحاشا ما بتحدد

الميت مسلوب إن وقف واتشدد

والباطل زهوق كان كتر واتعدد

ودرقة الرغوة مرقتا للهبوب تتقدد

لكن ما عارف درقة (الرشوة) بتعمل شنو مرقتا (للإعلام)

وإن أظن أن الحديث المتواصل عن خطرفات الكاردينال وسدنته قد أخذت وقتاً أكثر من  اللازم ودحضتها أقوال الرجل الأخرى المشابهة والمشاترة من الفول فولي وإلى ما غير ذلك حتى خفنا علي الهلال من مصير الزمالك… إن العقلانية التي جابه بها إعلام الهلال هذا الأمر أكدت أن إعلام الهلال من المفترض ان يكون هو رئيس الهلال والكاردينال هو المتهم بالرشوة.

………………………….

انتوان هاي

بعد عدة مباريات قادها الألماني تحولت كل القلوب المتخوفة منه إلى الاطمئنان ولكن كحالنا في كل مرة فقد خرج علينا البعض بأن أندية قطرية ومصرية تريده لقيادة أجهزتها الفنية وهو تحول نوعي فبعد أن كان الخبر عن طلب لاعب لتألقه في المباريات خارجياً كحال كل إعداد لأنديتنا جاءوا هذه المرة برصد الأندية للمدرب شخصيًا وهي أقرب لنكتة الأب الذي أرسله ولده لخطبة فتاة فخطبها لنفسه قائلا لولده أنا يالله أدوني ليها.

……………………….

كم عدد الأندية

لا يعرف الناس –حتى الاتحاد- كم عدد الأندية التي ستلعب الممتاز هذا العام ونخاف أن يصبح عندنا الدوري مثل امتحانات الشهادة يجلس لها نظاميون واتحاد معلمين ومن منازلهم قد يحرز النيل شندي مثلا المركز الخامس من ملاعبهم وهذا تطور لعمري كبير لم يسبقنا عليه أحد..بعيداً عن اتهام قناة النيل المصرية لمجدي بتزويرتقارير الانتخابات المصرية نسأل عن امكانية تلفيق أو توفيق أوضاع الأندية التي  ماثلت في عددها الأحزاب في بلادنا .

………………………

الشعار الأحمر

ولا أدري من هو الذي لا يحب اللون الأحمر في المريخ مخالفاً كل جماهيره..لون المريخ الأساسي هو الأحمر فلماذا  يلعب المريخ بالأصفر دوماً والليموني كمان ويترك اللون الأساسي.

اللون الأساسي صرنا لا نراه إلا في قصيدة عاطف خيري

إفترضتك لون أساسي يمنح اللوحة
إزدواجية القراية ويفتح الضوء بين
خطوط الريشة والخط الإضافي
الجائى من شبكية الزول المشاهد
وإكتشفنا الرسمك وأنا وبرضو
التوارد في الخواطر
نفس أرقام التذاكر البيها
سافرنا وشهدنا إنفجارك
في الأرض يا سمراء يا واضحة

اقترحتك لون اساسي

يمنح اللوحة ازدواجية القراية

………………………………

السكندري

بلعبه لمبارتين مع الاتحاد السكندري المصري  يكون المريخ قد استفاد من كل فترة استعداده وإعداده المضروبة بنجاح  والاتحاد السكندري من الأندية المحترمة جداً والدوري المصري دوري قوي يكفي ان المنتخب المصري يضم 11 محترفًا في أمم إفريقيا القادمة خرجوا من الدوري المصري هذا الذي رغم غياب الجمهور عنه فانه يتفرد برعاية ونقل من عدة جهات وقنوات ..عاشور الأدهم أحد لاعبي الاتحاد السكندري السابقين  ومستواه الذي ظهر به مع المريخ ينبئ عن إمكانيات فريق (النصر) أقصد الاتحاد السكندري فالنصر أحد أندية الثانية في القاهرة ولكم العتبى.
*

----------

